# Attn: Veterans



## Mr. P

I will again be posting ours Veteran thread on Nov. 11.

We have many new members since last year soif you are a Veteran, Active duty, Guard/Reserve and would like to be included on the USMB Veteran list 
Please PM me your rank, dates of service, branch and MOS (job).

*If anyone has any original writing they may want to contribute to the thread let me know so we can work out the details.*

PSIf you gave me information last year I still have it. 

*Could a Mod give us a sticky, please?*


Thanks 
Mr. P


----------



## Annie

Mr. P said:


> I will again be posting ours Veteran thread on Nov. 11.
> 
> We have many new members since last year soif you are a Veteran, Active duty, Guard/Reserve and would like to be included on the USMB Veteran list
> Please PM me your rank, dates of service, branch and MOS (job).
> 
> *If anyone has any original writing they may want to contribute to the thread let me know so we can work out the details.*
> 
> PSIf you gave me information last year I still have it.
> 
> *Could a Mod give us a sticky, please?*
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Mr. P


My honor.


----------



## Mr. P

Thank you, K!


----------



## Annie

Mr. P said:


> Thank you, K!



Never an issue.


----------



## Mr. P

Please use this format

Branch:

Date/s:

Rank:

Unit:

Other info:

Thanks, P


----------



## Mr. P

Bump to the New Posts section.


----------



## Mr. P

Another bump.. Pass the word folks, I've only add two to the list for this year, I know there must be more.


----------



## no1tovote4

Mr. P said:


> Please use this format
> 
> Branch:
> 
> Date/s:
> 
> Rank:
> 
> Unit:
> 
> Other info:
> 
> Thanks, P




You still have my information?


----------



## Mr. P

no1tovote4 said:


> You still have my information?



Sure do no1.


----------



## 007

Mr. P said:


> Another bump.. Pass the word folks, I've only add two to the list for this year, I know there must be more.



I wouldn't be too sure there is more Mr. P.. The recent influx of board members has seemed to be more liberal than conservative, and liberals aren't fans of the military, let alone ones to actually serve.


----------



## Mr. P

Last Call...........


----------



## glockmail

Never had the privledge, which is the main reason that I am in awe over those who did serve.


----------



## kurtsprincess

Mr. P said:


> Please use this format
> 
> Branch:  CA Army National Guard - Active Duty
> 
> Date/s:   1979 - Current
> 
> Rank:      CSM
> 
> Unit:       ATF
> 
> Other info:  My Spouse - expects to retire with 30 years
> 
> Thanks, P



Your welcome - Kurtsprincess


----------



## Ransom

Branch:USAF

Date/s: 06/89 thru 06/95

Rank: Ssgt

Unit: 2E0X3 Radar Tech

Other info: Stateside, training bombercrews in EW and bomb scoring.


----------



## Emmett

US Navy

05APR76 - 02OCT79

MA2 / OS

VA-25, NAS LeMoore, USS Ranger (CV-61), USS Orion, Chas, SC / NAS Atlanta / Dobbins AFB, and some other STAs.


----------



## Merlin

Branch:  U.S.M.C.

Date/s:   Feb. 1958 - Feb. 1962

Rank:     L/Cpl

Unit:      F-2-3-5


----------



## Tarantulas

Branch: US Navy

Date/s: 1971-1977

Rank: IC3 (SS)

Unit: USS Snook (SSN592), a fast attack nuclear submarine decommissioned in 1985

Other info: Engineering Laboratory Technician (radiological control and chemistry) which prepared me for a great career in the nuclear power industry. Now that we will be building more nuclear plants, I highly recommend the Navy Nuclear Program as a way for a youngster to gain expertise for a later career at one of the new plants.


----------



## RetiredGySgt

In case you want that info for this new year, here is mine...

United States Marine Corps

July 31 1979 to May 30 1995 ( put on Temporary Disabled list, retired officially May 2000)

Gunnery Sergeant

I served in 3rd FSSG, Marine Detachment Fort Gordon Ga, 2nd Marine Division, 3rd Marine Division and 2nd FSSG.  ( FSSG's I was in Electronics Maintenance Company, in Divisions I was In Communications Company Headquarters Battalion)


----------



## no1tovote4

Branch: USN

Date/s: 1989-1993

Rank: CTI3 (Petty Officer Third Class)

Unit: NAVSECGRUACT - Ft. Meade, Maryland

Other info: Russian Translator


----------



## Gunny

This thread will not be politicized.  Anyone have a problem with that, feel free to PM a staff member.


----------



## Annie

GunnyL said:


> This thread will not be politicized.  Anyone have a problem with that, feel free to PM a staff member.



Great call.


----------



## Psychoblues

I registered the last time.  Just where is your registration list?  A bunch of you assholes have since called me a liar and a lot worse and offered no proof whatsoever other than the twin of your asshole which is your opinion.  Is this an either/or question of patriotism?


----------



## Psychoblues

It's a tough ol' world out here in Mississippi, LP2.




LiberPublicrat2 said:


> Branch: American Citizen Militant Nationalist Immigrant Libertarian Party
> 
> Status: Too Drunk To Drive Home
> 
> Unit: Drunken Chicano Brigade
> 
> Served in East L.A.
> 
> Sorry just had to do it.
> 
> GOD BLESS ALL OF OUR MILITARY.



Our Troops deserve the very best.  But, what about the Veterans?


----------



## LiberPublicrat2

Psychoblues said:


> It's a tough ol' world out here in Mississippi, LP2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our Troops deserve the very best.  But, what about the Veterans?



Deserve the very best as well, tax free health care is what I believe they should get.


----------



## Paulie

Not sure if you're still posting Veterans, but here's my info:


Branch: United States Air Force

Date/s: 22DEC99 to 05JAN03

Rank: Senior Airman E4

Unit: 341st Missile Maintenence Squadron, Malmstrom AFB

AFSC (MOS): 2M032A ICBM Maintenence Tech.

Other info: Also served briefly at Minot AFB, Vandenberg AFB, Lackland AFB


----------



## 82Marine89

BRANCH: United Sates Marine Corps

DATES: 1982 - 1989

RANK: Corporal of Marines

MOS: 2111 Small Arms Repairman / 8531 Primary Marksmanship Instructor

UNITS:

3D Tank Bn, 3D MarDiv
3D Maintenance Bn, 3D FSSG
HQ Co, HQ Bn, School of Infantry, Camp Pendeleton


----------



## Gunny

You gents posting crap in this thread will find said crap in the Flame Zone, appropriately labelled.  Keep it out of this thread.


----------



## 101st Vet

BRANCH: United States Army

DATES: 1985-2005

RANK: SSG

MOS: 11B Infantryman

UNITS:

101st ABN DIV
2nd INF DIV
25th ING DIV


----------



## 101st Vet

BRANCH: United States Army

DATES: 1985-2005

RANK: SSG

MOS: 11B Infantryman

UNITS:

101st ABN Div
2nd INF Div
25th INF Div


----------



## CSM

Welcome Aboard 101


----------



## Gunny

CSM said:


> Welcome Aboard 101




He thought it looked so good the first time he posted it again.


----------



## CSM

GunnyL said:


> He thought it looked so good the first time he posted it again.



Yeah, those 101st guys are pretty full of themselves but the 82d guys are worse


----------



## 101st Vet

Guess I should pay more attention to detail?


----------



## Gunny

CSM said:


> Yeah, those 101st guys are pretty full of themselves but the 82d guys are worse



Trying to recall which one my brother was in for awhile.  He's with the 7th Engnrs at Benning now.


----------



## 101st Vet

CSM said:


> Yeah, those 101st guys are pretty full of themselves but the 82d guys are worse



We aren't full of ourselves, we are sure of ourselves.


----------



## Lucky Man

Was active duty for the first half, IRR for the last half

Branch: U.S. Navy Reserve

Date/s: 1979 - 1991

Rank: Second Class Petty Officer (E-5)

Unit:  VF-202 NAS Dallas Tx   VA-203 NAS Cecil Field Fl

Other info: Worked on the F-4 Phantom and the A-7 Corsair


----------



## Gunny

Lucky Man said:


> Was active duty for the first half, IRR for the last half
> 
> Branch: U.S. Navy Reserve
> 
> Date/s: 1979 - 1991
> 
> Rank: Second Class Petty Officer (E-5)
> 
> Unit:  VF-202 NAS Dallas Tx   VA-203 NAS Cecil Field Fl
> 
> Other info: Worked on the F-4 Phantom and the A-7 Corsair



Welcome ot the board.  F-4 Phantom and A-7 Corsair?  Vietnam era vet, right?


----------



## RetiredGySgt

GunnyL said:


> Welcome ot the board.  F-4 Phantom and A-7 Corsair?  Vietnam era vet, right?



79 to 91, he posted the dates GunnyL.


----------



## Lucky Man

Thanks for the welcome GunnyL.
You're right, the F-4 and the A-7 are Vietnam era vets uh... jets


----------



## namvet

BRANCH: USN

DATES: 1966-1970

RANK: PO2 RM E-5

UNIT: US 7th fleet

STATIONS: USS Forrestal, USS Newport News, USS Vesuvius. 

member of tonkin gulf yacht club.


----------



## Gunny

namvet said:


> BRANCH: USN
> 
> DATES: 1966-1970
> 
> RANK: PO2 RM E-5
> 
> UNIT: US 7th fleet
> 
> STATIONS: USS Forrestal, USS Newport News, USS Vesuvius.
> 
> member of tonkin gulf yacht club.



Welcome aboard.


----------



## namvet

GunnyL said:


> Welcome aboard.



thanks pal..............


----------



## wayne

Branch:USAF

Date/s: 11-08-72 to 30-09-92 

Rank: MSgt

Unit: AFEWC

Other info: MOS...AFSC 303x2 / 328x2

Thanks,


----------



## 007

Branch: United States Air Force - Service Connected Disabled Veteran

Dates: Oct. 1979 - Aug. 1987

Rank: E-7, Msgt

AFSC: 32697C, Integrated Avionics Instrumentation/Flight Controls Systems Specialist, F-4 Phantom, F-16 Falcon.

Stations: 474th Tactical Fighter Wing, Nellis AFB, Las Vegas, NV  -  62nd Tactical Fighter Training Wing, MacDill AFB, Tampa, FL.

I'd do it over again in a heart beat. Long live the FORCE!


----------



## editec

Branch : USN

Dates 19 Jan 1970; 18 Jan 1974

Rank HM3

Units: USN; USMC 3/1

Stations: USNH #59 NYC; CAMPEN, CA

It was a good experience all in all. I was very happy to leave it behind me, though.


----------



## Gunny

editec said:


> Branch : USN
> 
> Dates 19 Jan 1970; 18 Jan 1974
> 
> Rank HM3
> 
> Units: USN; USMC 3/1
> 
> Stations: USNH #59 NYC; CAMPEN, CA
> 
> It was a good experience all in all. I was very happy to leave it behind me, though.



Hospital Corpsman, or green?


----------



## Swamp Fox

Branch: US Army

Dates: June 1985 to Feb 1995

Rank: Sgt

Units: 2nd Ranger Bn, 9th Infantry Div, 1st Cavalry Div

Stations: Ft Lewis, WA; Germany; Iraq; Aberdeen Proving Gds, MD

Had fun at the start but had to get out when Clinton took over.  No money for training and no promotions.


----------



## 007

Not many vets here... considering how many members the board has... 

We're a dying breed.


----------



## editec

USN HM3, Gunny, 

Assigned to the First Marine Division Fleet Marine forces 2 Oct 1972. Detached from same Jan. 18 1974.

I was sleeping with an LCDR's daughter when stationed at a Naval Hospital, when unexpectedly I found myself with orders to FMSS and then on to SE ASIA.

What a coincidence, eh?

Happily (perhaps) for me, NiXXon yanked 50,000 Marines out of SE ASIA (remember that? then he reassigned the same number of US Army guys there?) so instead of serving in a helicopter assault unit, I ended up in CAMPEN.

Except for when I was actually out in the field with my unit (which was fun, to be honest) being assigned as a company corpsman was boring as hell.

Eventually I ended up running the battalion aide station which was at least interesting work.

4 years three hours and 17 minutes on active duty.

Not that I was counting or anything, mind you.


----------



## wayne

In 1975 I became concerned that the Communist would win the Cold War. Large crowds of American where flying the Vietcong flag and burning the American flag. When the enemy can turn your people against their country; you&#8217;re in trouble.  I could foresee the novel 1984 becoming a reality.  I had a wife, a baby daughter and good paying job, but decided I had to do something.  My original plan was to join the army; I have always been interested in tanks and driving one appealed me.  However, my mother begged me join the Air force and my wife threatened to divorce me if I did not, so I compromised and joined the Air Force instead of the army. My family was so certain I would die if I went to Vietnam as a member of the army.  In a tanks in Vietnam did turn out to be dangerous place to be due to advances soviet tank killing technology, but a ground radar site was not all that safe either.  We had a secret one in on a mountaintop in Laos that was over run; the survivors that were captured where thrown of the top of the mountain by those murdering communist bastards.

I ended up in AWACS. Any other AWACS people here.


----------



## Gunny

wayne said:


> In 1975 I became concerned that the Communist would win the Cold War. Large crowds of American where flying the Vietcong flag and burning the American flag. When the enemy can turn your people against their country; youre in trouble.  I could foresee the novel 1984 becoming a reality.  I had a wife, a baby daughter and good paying job, but decided I had to do something.  My original plan was to join the army; I have always been interested in tanks and driving one appealed me.  However, my mother begged me join the Air force and my wife threatened to divorce me if I did not, so I compromised and joined the Air Force instead of the army. My family was so certain I would die if I went to Vietnam as a member of the army.  In a tanks in Vietnam did turn out to be dangerous place to be due to advances soviet tank killing technology, but a ground radar site was not all that safe either.  We had a secret one in on a mountaintop in Laos that was over run; the survivors that were captured where thrown of the top of the mountain by those murdering communist bastards.
> 
> I ended up in AWACS. Any other AWACS people here.



Paulitics and Pale Rider are USAF vets.  Have no idea what they did.


----------



## RetiredGySgt

GunnyL said:


> Paulitics and Pale Rider are USAF vets.  Have no idea what they did.



We did not have American troops in Viet Nam in 1975, the last combat troops left in 71. South Viet Nam did fall in 1975 though.


----------



## Gunny

RetiredGySgt said:


> We did not have American troops in Viet Nam in 1975, the last combat troops left in 71. South Viet Nam did fall in 1975 though.



US troop withdrawal from Vietnam was completed in Nov 72.  There were still 69,000 advisors and assorted personnel in Vietnam, but no operational combat units

.  There were around 7000 Americans evacuated in Apr 75 when North Vietnam invaded.


----------



## wayne

RetiredGySgt said:


> We did not have American troops in Viet Nam in 1975, the last combat troops left in 71. South Viet Nam did fall in 1975 though.



Correction: 1972 I dont why I said 1975.  That is not the first time I have done something like that, editec can vouch for that. I will never be professional writer, but I will never give up..


----------



## editec

Yes, I can vouche that Wayne is human and therefore prone to err.

Not being devine, myself, I can't forgive him for it, though.

Bad wayne, _baaad!_

No veterans' benefits for you!


----------



## DiamondDave

Branch: US Army

Date/s: 1991-1996

Rank: E-4

Unit: 111th Sig BN


----------



## CSM

DiamondDave said:


> Branch: US Army
> 
> Date/s: 1991-1996
> 
> Rank: E-4
> 
> Unit: 111th Sig BN



welcome


----------



## Gunny

wayne said:


> Correction: 1972 I dont why I said 1975.  That is not the first time I have done something like that, editec can vouch for that. I will never be professional writer, but I will never give up..




Hey, 1975 was a good year.


----------



## Tech_Esq

Branch: US Army

Dates: July 1982 to July 1987

Rank: Sgt

Units: 1/32 Inf. (Bearcats), 7th Infantry Division Light Infantry Fire Team Leader; 2/30 Inf. (Wild Boar!), 3rd Infantry Division, Bradley Fighting Vehicle Gunner/Commander

Stations: Ft. Ord, Ledward Panzer Kaserne, Schweinfurt Germany


----------



## bornright

Branch:  USMC

dates:  1969-1971

Rank:  L/cpl

MOS:  Fire direction control

Stationed:  Camp Pendleton, 29 Palms, Vietnam


----------



## BrianH

I'm not and have not been a member of the military.  I tried but was disqualified for health-reasons.  I just wanted to say that I appreciate everyone's service and wish there were more people that chose to defend this country.  Thanks Alot Men and Women!!


----------



## SFC_TMC915

Mr. P said:


> I will again be posting ours Veteran thread on Nov. 11.
> 
> We have many new members since last year soif you are a Veteran, Active duty, Guard/Reserve and would like to be included on the USMB Veteran list
> Please PM me your rank, dates of service, branch and MOS (job).
> 
> *If anyone has any original writing they may want to contribute to the thread let me know so we can work out the details.*
> 
> PSIf you gave me information last year I still have it.
> 
> *Could a Mod give us a sticky, please?*
> 
> Thanks
> Mr. P



Thank you for your service!!!!  PM on it's way.


----------



## SFC_TMC915

BrianH said:


> I'm not and have not been a member of the military.  I tried but was disqualified for health-reasons.  I just wanted to say that I appreciate everyone's service and wish there were more people that chose to defend this country.  Thanks Alot Men and Women!!




Thanks!!!  You don't have to join the military to support your country.  Vote, do community service, it all benefits the good of the people.


----------



## Article 15

Branch: USAF

Dates: Jan 2002-Jan 2006

Rank: Senior Airman

AFSC: 2E251 Computer, Networking, Switching and Cryptographic Systems

Stationed: Keesler AFB, "No Hope" Pope AFB, Kirkuk Air Base


----------



## Mauser

Branch: US Navy

Date/s: 1981 - 1988

Rank: E-5  MT2/SS

Unit: USS Georgia SSBN 729(B)

Other info:


----------



## PackMule

mr. P said:


> i Will Again Be Posting Ours Veteran Thread On Nov. 11.
> 
> We Have Many New Members Since Last Year Soif You Are A Veteran, Active Duty, Guard/reserve And Would Like To Be Included On The Usmb Veteran List
> Please Pm Me Your Rank, Dates Of Service, Branch And Mos (job).
> 
> *if Anyone Has Any Original Writing They May Want To Contribute To The Thread Let Me Know So We Can Work Out The Details.*
> 
> Psif You Gave Me Information Last Year I Still Have It.
> 
> *could A Mod Give Us A Sticky, Please?*
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Mr. P




Maby After The Election...   Can't Trust Anyone These Days!


----------



## CaféAuLait

*Thank you everyone for your service to this country-- *






We are a military family as well. My husband serves in the ARMY and is currently deployed. He is part of the 701st Military Police Battalion --Criminal Investigations Division.


----------



## Coloradomtnman

Branch: USMC

Date/s: 7-24-1995 to 7-23-1999

Rank: Corporal/E-4

Unit: 9th Communication Battalion

Other info: Rifle Expert, awarded Navy and Marine Corps Achievement Medal, Good Conduct Medal, National Defense Service Medal for serving in Desert Storm.

Oorah!  1,2,3,4 I love the Marine Corps!

I served with honor and pride.  No need to thank me.


----------



## NOBama

United States Coast Guard

1972 &#8211; 1975

BM3 (E-4)

USCG Cutter, WHEC Class: &#8217;72 &#8211; &#8216;73 

One of the last keepers of a military Lighthouse.

Group Portland, ME, assigned to a Search & Rescue team, within the Group Portland: &#8217;73 - &#8216;75

Won&#8217;t say much more about my assignments, too many people could figure out my identity.


----------



## Murigen

Branch: USAF for 4 then ANG till retirement

Date/s:  Feb 1976 till Oct 1994  (yeah, I know it's not 20 years but I was caught by the draw down, a medical condition, and lousy officer support so was allowed to retire.   Wish I could have put in at least my 20.)

Rank: TSgt/E6

Unit:   USAF  -  Hospital Sq, 92nd Bomb Wing     
         ANG - Several units:  the Weather flight at Fairchild AFB,  Maintenance Dept at NAS Moffet Field, 256th Motor pool and then HQ WA ANG, Camp Murray WA. 

Other info:   In the actives I was a dental technician,  in the Guard I was admin (first three) and then personnel. 

Yes, I am a left leaning...


----------



## FireGod

wayne said:


> My god, how many people in the military that we can we depend on to do their duty.  Liberals dont obey orders; they do their own thing.  Liberals are not qualified to be in the service.


Not when the lives of their shipmates are on the line. In fact my out of the box thinking earned me 3 letters from the commands.

'85-'89
USN
MM3/SS
SSN - S girl


----------



## dharma

Honestly this thread should not be politicized as Gunny said....all veterans and those currently serving should be respected regardless of whether they are liberal or conservative.

Thank you for your service.


----------



## Gunny

dharma said:


> Honestly this thread should not be politicized as Gunny said....all veterans and those currently serving should be respected regardless of whether they are liberal or conservative.
> 
> Thank you for your service.



And it's not going to be.  For those of you responding to Wayne's comment, you will find those posts here:

http://www.usmessageboard.com/military/64979-wayne-on-liberals-in-the-military.html

Let's keep this particular thread clean, please.

Thanks,

Gunny


----------



## harley_52

Branch: United States Army

Date/s: October, 1965 to April, 1986

Rank: Lieutenant Colonel, O5

Unit: Too many to list.  Fort Leonard Wood, Missouri, Fort Jackson, South Carolina, Fort Lewis, Washington, Fort Monmouth, New Jersey, Fort Gordon, Georgia, Fort Lee, Virgina, Fort Leavenworth, Kansas, Fort Riley, Kansas, and a few others.

Other info: Enlisted in the Army in 1965 was trained as an Infantry Rifleman.  Completed Officer Candidate School and was commissioned into the Army Signal Corps in 1966.  Two tours in Vietnam (1967-1969), four years in Germany (1978-1982).


----------



## Terry

Well I will be the first D/W to post because well yeah we do count

USAF
1979-2008
Chief/E-9
Security Forces

Patrick AFB, Fla; Clark AFB, Philippines; Wheeler AFB, Hawaii; Dover AFB, Delaware; Lajes Field, Azores; Dyess AFB, Texas; Rhein-Main AB, Germany; Malmstrom AFB, Montana; Holloman AFB, New Mexico; Langley AFB, Virginia.

I was very active in all aspects of support on every installation. Enjoyed being a Key Spouse.

I have one son a Boomer a staff sgt, and my youngest is heading to the MEPS tomorrow morning.


----------



## Terry

harley_52 said:


> Branch: United States Army
> 
> Date/s: October, 1965 to April, 1986
> 
> Rank: Lieutenant Colonel, O5
> 
> Unit: Too many to list. Fort Leonard Wood, Missouri, Fort Jackson, South Carolina, Fort Lewis, Washington, Fort Monmouth, New Jersey, Fort Gordon, Georgia, Fort Lee, Virgina, Fort Leavenworth, Kansas, Fort Riley, Kansas, and a few others.
> 
> Other info: Enlisted in the Army in 1965 was trained as an Infantry Rifleman. Completed Officer Candidate School and was commissioned into the Army Signal Corps in 1966. Two tours in Vietnam (1967-1969), four years in Germany (1978-1982).


 
Hooya!  thank you sir


----------



## Walt

Branch:

Date/s: 11-16-75 11-11-78

Rank: Spec. E-4

Unit: 4th 31st Mechanised Infantry

Basic: Ft. Dix NJ

AIT: Ft. Belvoir VA.

Stationed at Ft. Sill OK.


----------



## Gunny

Welcome aboard.


----------



## American Horse

United States Marine Corps

1960 &#8211; 1964

Corporal E-4

Base Communications, Marine Corps Base, Camp Lejeune, N.C. 
(June 61 - March 63)
Comm Section HqCo Second Service Bn., Second Marine Division, CLNC (March 63 - May 64)
Comm Section HqCo Second Shore Party Bn., Second Marine Division, CLNC (May 64 - Aug 64)

2541 Teletype Operator, 2542 Communications Center Man, 2543 Field Message Center Man, 2561 Cryptographer

...


----------



## Walt

Gunny said:


> Welcome aboard.





      Thanks Gunny,


----------



## pegwinn

Hello and Welcome Aboard.


----------



## Timblks71

Both the House and the Senate passed Barack Obama's economic stimulus package on Friday, and despite the fact that he didn't get the bi-partisan support he wanted - the President is calling the bill "a major milestone on our road to recovery.'' Obama also said that he will continue to reach out to Republicans despite the fact that he couldn't get them to sign on to his economic deal. Some GOP reps said they didn't feel like the stimulus money was allocated properly and others said they simply just didn't have time to read the bill before the vote.


----------



## Gunnen4u

Branch: Active Duty Army

Date: 17 July 2006 to present

Rank: E-4/Specialist

Unit: B-Co, 64th BSB, 3 BCT, 4 ID

MOS: 63B (mechanic)

Other: OIF 07-09: Camp Taji, FOB WarEagle. Worked in motorpool, on the gate and out with Wrecker.

Duty Stations: Ft. Carson, Colorado, soon to be Ft. Bliss, Texas.


----------



## Old Rocks

Pale Rider said:


> Mr. P said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another bump.. Pass the word folks, I've only add two to the list for this year, I know there must be more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't be too sure there is more Mr. P.. The recent influx of board members has seemed to be more liberal than conservative, and liberals aren't fans of the military, let alone ones to actually serve.
Click to expand...


Fuck you too, Pale Rider. Enlisted in 1962, DD214 says Honorable. The rest is my business.


----------



## pegwinn

Old Rocks said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. P said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another bump.. Pass the word folks, I've only add two to the list for this year, I know there must be more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't be too sure there is more Mr. P.. The recent influx of board members has seemed to be more liberal than conservative, and liberals aren't fans of the military, let alone ones to actually serve.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fuck you too, Pale Rider. Enlisted in 1962, DD214 says Honorable. The rest is my business.
Click to expand...


LOL. Sounds like a good night at the Staff Club


----------



## Comanche Sun

Branch: U.S. Army, MOS: 11-Bravo-Infantry

Date/s: 1966-71

Rank: SFC- E-7

Unit: E-Co- 51st Inf...23rd Infantry Division (Americal) Vietnam-1967/68/69

Other info: Welcome home my brothers. Thanks to all for your service.


----------



## Coloradomtnman

Comanche Sun said:


> Branch: U.S. Army, MOS: 11-Bravo-Infantry
> 
> Date/s: 1966-71
> 
> Rank: SFC- E-7
> 
> Unit: E-Co- 51st Inf...23rd Infantry Division (Americal) Vietnam-1967/68/69
> 
> Other info: Welcome home my brothers. Thanks to all for your service.



Welcome aboard!


----------



## Comanche Sun

Coloradomtnman said:


> Comanche Sun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Branch: U.S. Army, MOS: 11-Bravo-Infantry
> 
> Date/s: 1966-71
> 
> Rank: SFC- E-7
> 
> Unit: E-Co- 51st Inf...23rd Infantry Division (Americal) Vietnam-1967/68/69
> 
> Other info: Welcome home my brothers. Thanks to all for your service.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome aboard!
Click to expand...

..........................................................................................................................


Thank you sir.


----------



## Mad Scientist

U.S. Air Force, 1982-1992, SSgt.
Stationed in: Japan 475th SPS, Korea 51st SPS, Okinawa 18th SPS and Missouri. TDY to the Philippines, Crow Valley twice and Korea numerous times.


----------



## raceright

Walt said:


> Branch:
> 
> Date/s: 11-16-75 11-11-78
> 
> Rank: Spec. E-4
> 
> Unit: 4th 31st Mechanised Infantry
> 
> Basic: Ft. Dix NJ
> 
> AIT: Ft. Belvoir VA.
> 
> Stationed at Ft. Sill OK.




Lawyton  Ouch


----------



## Big Black Dog

Branch:  US Navy
Date(s):  November 1969 to December 1989
Rate:  Independent Duty Hospital Corpsman
Rank:  Chief Petty Officer (E-7)
Unit(s):  NTC, Great Lakes, IL, Hospital Corps School, Great Lakes, National Naval Medical Center, Bethesda, MD, USS AMERICA, USS WILLIAM M. WOOD, USS SYLVANIA, Naval Urology Technician School, Portsmouth, VA, Naval Hospital, Philadelphis, PA, USS MITSCHER, Advanced Hospital Corps School, Portsmouth, VA, NALF, San Clemente Island, CA, Naval Hospital Cherry Point, NC, USS TRIPPE, Naval Hospital Charleston, SC, USS GUDALCANAL, Naval Material Support Command Fort Dietrick, MD
Other Info:  Was the first Hospital Corpsman to become Enlisted Surface Warfare Qualified.


----------



## Coloradomtnman

Big Black Dog said:


> Branch:  US Navy
> Date(s):  November 1969 to December 1989
> Rate:  Independent Duty Hospital Corpsman
> Rank:  Chief Petty Officer (E-7)
> Unit(s):  NTC, Great Lakes, IL, Hospital Corps School, Great Lakes, National Naval Medical Center, Bethesda, MD, USS AMERICA, USS WILLIAM M. WOOD, USS SYLVANIA, Naval Urology Technician School, Portsmouth, VA, Naval Hospital, Philadelphis, PA, USS MITSCHER, Advanced Hospital Corps School, Portsmouth, VA, NALF, San Clemente Island, CA, Naval Hospital Cherry Point, NC, USS TRIPPE, Naval Hospital Charleston, SC, USS GUDALCANAL, Naval Material Support Command Fort Dietrick, MD
> Other Info:  Was the first Hospital Corpsman to become Enlisted Surface Warfare Qualified.



Welcome aboard, swabby!


----------



## JBeukema

Does the navy still do that 'pollywogs and shellbacks' thing when they cross the equator for the first time?


----------



## Big Black Dog

JBeukema -  Yes they do!  Quite the interesting day for both Shellbacks and Pollywogs.  Shellbacks get the better half of the deal.  Thanks for the welcome Coloradomtnman.  Appreciate it and again, thanks for all you did way back then...  It amazes me when you see folks berating the military.  They just don't understand that veterans are the reason they can do and say just about anything they please in this country.


----------



## Coloradomtnman

Big Black Dog said:


> JBeukema -  Yes they do!  Quite the interesting day for both Shellbacks and Pollywogs.  Shellbacks get the better half of the deal.  Thanks for the welcome Coloradomtnman.  Appreciate it and again, thanks for all you did way back then...  It amazes me when you see folks berating the military.  They just don't understand that veterans are the reason they can do and say just about anything they please in this country.



I have never met, in my life, anyone who talked shit about the military!  Who are these people you hang out with BBD?!  I have to say that I don't know about you considering the type of people you associate with, talking shit about the military...

My whole family is liberal, they all served in the Armed Forces.  I think its a right-wing mischaracterization that liberals don't respect or appreciate the military.  They do.  They just don't appreciate the military being unnecessarily used for political ends (Korea, Vietnam, Iraq, to name the big ones) because it unnecessarily puts the lives of the men and women in the military in danger, among other things.  Liberals support the troops, they just don't necessarily support the politics sending our troops into danger whimsically.  We tend to support bringing the troops home to their families and loved ones.


----------



## SturangeDaze

Branch:  USWAC/USArmy

Date/s:May 1976-May 1980

Rank: SGT/E5

Unit: 5th Corps

Other info: 75C-Personnel Management

Served in Germany and Ft Bliss, TX


----------



## AZ_X_BubbleHead

Branch: US Navy
Date(s): 1997 to 2009
Rate: Sonar Tech Submarines PO 2, Submarine qualified (STS2/SS)
Rank: PO2
Unit(s): NTC (Great Lakes, IL) BESS (Groton, CT) USS Providence SSN-719(Groton, CT), ASE (Groton, CT), USS Bremerton SSN-719 (San Diego/Pearl Harbor, HI)
Other Info: Circumnavigated the world (for the first time) at 18...Golden Shellback, Blue Nose, Order of both ditches, and re-wrote the ACINT newsletters.

Most Important other info...Never fought any Marine LOL!


----------



## namvet

Branch: USN

Date/s: 1966-1970

Rank: RM2/E-5

Unit: US 7th fleet - USS Forrestal, Newport News, Vesuvius

Other info: 4 cruises base of op Subic Bay PI


----------



## Graybeard

Branch: USAF
Dates: 1970 - 1973
Rank: E-4
MOS: Aircraft Nav-Aids
Units: 552nd AMS McClellan AFB, CA. 432nd AMS Udorn RTAFB, Thailand. 421st TFS DaNang Vietnam.
Basic Training, Lackland AFB, San Antonio, TX. AIT, Keesler AFB, Biloxi, MS.


----------



## Wicked Jester

Branch: US Army
Dates: '81-'86 Reenlisted 01-07. Medically ETS'D 09/07
MOS: Primary 11B infantry, secondary 05B commo radio operator
Rank: E-6 staff sgt.
Unit: Last assigned unit, 2nd/75th Ranger Rgt., Ft. Lewis Wa.
Other Info: Airborne, Air Assualt, Pathfinder, Ranger Qualified. Bronze star. Purple Heart.
*RLTW!*


----------



## namvet

WOW !!! I just made phone contact with 3 guys I served with today. amazing


----------



## Shooterman

US Army

June '58- May '61

Basic at Ft Carson, Colorado. School at Ft Monmouth, NJ. Thirteen Months, nine days, 12 hours, forty nine minutes and 11 seconds in Korea. ( I really wasn't counting ) Made E-4 before rotation back to Ft Bragg, NC. Missed the fighting by about 5 years, and was getting out about the time 'Nam was heating up.

My compliments and thanks to all of those that served, especially the guys that saw combat. You deserve the very best in life as you've seen hell.


----------



## The T

Branch: USAF
AFSC: 30470 Wideband Communications
RANK On TOS:SSgt (E5)
Service: April 1979-April 1989

BMTS: 3747BMTS Lackland AFB, TX

Technical School: Keesler AFB, MS.

Service: 726th TCS Homestead AFB, FL
2140th CS, Mt. Hortiatis, Greece
5th Combat Communications Group, Robins AFB, GA.
2148th CS Cinco Picos TX Site, Terciera ISL, AZORES
437th MAW Special Operations, Charleston AFB, S.C.

__________________

Special Thanks to all my Military brothers and sisters here.

Regards,

The T


----------



## alan1

Branch:  US Army

Date/s:  1981-83

Rank: E-4

Unit: 3rd Infantry Division

High angle hell. 4duece mortars.


----------



## AV8R

Air Force vet. (Obviously!)


----------



## rdean

Branch:  US Army

Date/s:  1975 to 1979 Active Duty

Rank:  SP4

Unit:  Headquarters Battery, 3rd Battalion, 16th Field Artillery, 8th Infantry Division, Baumholder, Germany

Other info:  Graduated Honor Graduate from Fort Sill, OK, 82C (Forward Observer and Survey Specialist), transferred to Military Intelligence, S2, received Army Commendation Medal.


----------



## mdn2000

nov. 10 is the date to remember, not the 11th


----------



## Tech_Esq

MountainMan said:


> Branch:  US Army
> 
> Date/s:  1981-83
> 
> Rank: E-4
> 
> Unit: 3rd Infantry Division
> 
> High angle hell. 4duece mortars.



Hey MM,

We were in the same division. I just missed you. 3rd ID "Rock of the Marne" 1984 - 1987. I was there for the fun though. We got Bradley's and M-1s just as I got there. Errr....wouldn't really have meant anything for you though. The Charlies and Hotels pretty much just partied for 3 months while the Bravos turned into Mikes.

I guess that last sentence lost about 95% of this board 

2nd Bn. 30th Infantry (Wild Boar), 1st Brigade, 3rd ID.
Schweinfurt (Ledward Panzer Kaserne)


----------



## FactFinder

Branch   US Army

Dates     9/71 thru 10/74

Rank      PFC

Locations   Ft Lewis, WA; Ft Lee, VA; Ft Knox, KY; Sukiran Army Base, Okinawa

Worked in Stock Control and Accounting. This gave me an opportunity to be in a diverse set of units.  Armor to PSYOPS


----------



## AmericasBrave58

Merlin said:


> Branch:  U.S.M.C.
> 
> Date/s:   Feb. 1958 - Feb. 1962
> 
> Rank:     L/Cpl
> 
> Unit:      F-2-3-5



 I was hoping to find a good thread like this, so i could check up on a few things, not just for myself, but for my 2 boys, who served in the Navy and Army, during this era. Where can i find a good and reliable site to search through?


----------



## AmericasBrave58

Big Black Dog said:


> JBeukema -  Yes they do!  Quite the interesting day for both Shellbacks and Pollywogs.  Shellbacks get the better half of the deal.  Thanks for the welcome Coloradomtnman.  Appreciate it and again, thanks for all you did way back then...  It amazes me when you see folks berating the military.  They just don't understand that veterans are the reason they can do and say just about anything they please in this country.



 I can vouch for that, when i came back from Vietnam, i faced a lot of Anti-Military demonstrations, up and down the street while i lived in San Francisco. You know!!! the Hippie thing. I told them you have a right to demonstrate, but in a peaceful manner, not bottle tossing and rioting. Even after my eldest son came back, from Desert Storm and my second eldest, from Iraq, in 2006, they also went through that crap here in Seattle, now i lost my youngest son, in Iraq in 2004, in the Mess Hall bombing and he also was in the army.These Civilian's, half of them talk out of the other side of their necks, with really no knowledge of anything any of our vets have gone through, and without our Vets and what they went through, these Knot-Heads wouldn't have Doodles!!!. I still see a lot of the Vets, that i once treated when in Vietnam.


----------



## AmericasBrave58

namvet said:


> BRANCH: USN
> 
> DATES: 1966-1970
> 
> RANK: PO2 RM E-5
> 
> UNIT: US 7th fleet
> 
> STATIONS: USS Forrestal, USS Newport News, USS Vesuvius.
> 
> member of tonkin gulf yacht club.



AHOY!!!!There Mate, from a lady Squid!!!


----------



## Bezukhov

U.S. Army 1982-1986
 2nd Bn 325th ABN INF
 11b1p
 RING 1998-2000
 115th MP CO 42 MP BDE
 91b


----------



## Mr Natural

Branch:  Navy

Date/s:  1969-1973

Rank:  AT2

Unit:  VXE-6 out of Quonsett Point, RI  

Other info:  Two "Operation Deepfreeze" deployments.  Antarctic Service Medal.  C-130 flight crew.


----------



## Vast LWC

U.S. Army 1989-1993
Rank: Specialist E-4
Unit: 741st MI Batallion, 704th MI BDE, Fort Meade, MD


----------



## Wicked Jester

Vast LWC said:


> U.S. Army 1989-1993
> Rank: Specialist E-4
> Unit: 741st MI Batallion, 704th MI BDE, Fort Meade, MD


Well it's about time buddy. I've been waitin' for ya' to come up and represent!

Ya' damn liberal loon!

You're sons a lil' cutie!

Chip off the ol' block?

Just don't be teachin' him that liberal shit dammit!

Good to see ya' BTW!


----------



## Vast LWC

Wicked Jester said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. Army 1989-1993
> Rank: Specialist E-4
> Unit: 741st MI Batallion, 704th MI BDE, Fort Meade, MD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well it's about time buddy. I've been waitin' for ya' to come up and represent!
> 
> Ya' damn liberal loon!
> 
> You're sons a lil' cutie!
> 
> Chip off the ol' block?
> 
> Just don't be teachin' him that liberal shit dammit!
> 
> Good to see ya' BTW!
Click to expand...


LOL, good to see you Jester as always, you right-wing nut


----------



## P F Tinmore

US Army
1965-1968
Vietnam  1967-1968
Ben Hoa
SP5 (E5)
44B20 Metal body repair.

I volunteered for everything so I worked very little in my field.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Can't believe I never posted my Info in here.....

U S Army

SFC (E7)

1971 - 1993

Major assigned Units:
D/2/1 ADA
 72nd AVN (ATC)
 TCLSC-E
 USSAC FT Leonard Wood
 HQ 93rd Sig Bde
 HQ 35th Sig Bde ABN
 A Co 327th SIg ABN
 C Co 440th Sig
 D Co 440th Sig
 C Co 369th Sig

Vice Commander American Legion Post 2008- Present


----------



## Juanporro

Currently stationed:
Camp El Gora, Egypt
Aviation Maintenance and Safety Technician CW3    MOS 151AB


Past duty Stations:
HAAF, GA
Wiesbaden, GE
Enrique Soto Cano, Honduras
Ft Campbell, KY
Egypt

Deployments:
Iraq March 03 - Dec 03
Colombia 05
Afghanistan Nov 08 - Dec 09

MOS held
13F Forward Observer
67T (now 15T) Black Hawk Crewchief
151A Aviation Maintenance Tech Warrant Officer
151AB Aviation Safety and Maintenance Officer


----------



## SFC Ollie

Juanporro said:


> Currently stationed:
> Camp El Gora, Egypt
> Aviation Maintenance and Safety Technician CW3    MOS 151AB
> 
> 
> Past duty Stations:
> HAAF, GA
> Wiesbaden, GE
> Enrique Soto Cano, Honduras
> Ft Campbell, KY
> Egypt
> 
> Deployments:
> Iraq March 03 - Dec 03
> Colombia 05
> Afghanistan Nov 08 - Dec 09
> 
> MOS held
> 13F Forward Observer
> 67T (now 15T) Black Hawk Crewchief
> 151A Aviation Maintenance Tech Warrant Officer
> 151AB Aviation Safety and Maintenance Officer


----------



## daveman

Branch: USAF

Date/s: 1991 - Present

Rank: TSgt E-6

Current Unit: Ummmm...not comfortable revealing that info.  Sorry.  Stationed at Shaw AFB, SC.

3E0X2, Electrical Power Production

BMT:  Lackland AFB, TX
Tech School:  Sheppard AFB, TX
343rd Civil Engineering Squadron (then changed designation to 354th), Eielson AFB, AK
52nd Combat Communications Squadron, Robins AFB, GA  (5th Mob!)
8th Civil Engineering Squadron, Kunsan AB, ROK (You ain't been packed 'til you been Wolf Packed!)
375th Civil Engineer Squadron, Scott AFB, IL
DET 3, 609th Air Support Squadron, U.S. Embassy, Muscat, Oman

Numerous deployments:  Al Jaber AB & Ali Al Salem AB, Kuwait; Prince Sultan AB, Saudi Arabia (twice); short visits to NAS Bahrain, Thumrait AB, Seeb AB, & Masirah Island AB, Oman; Joint Base Balad, Camp Sather, Tallil (Now Ali) AB, Kirkuk AB, Iraq; Al Udeid AB, Qatar; Al Dhafra AB, UAE; and Bagram AB, Afghanistan.


----------



## SFC Ollie

daveman said:


> Branch: USAF
> 
> Date/s: 1991 - Present
> 
> Rank: TSgt E-6
> 
> Current Unit: Ummmm...not comfortable revealing that info.  Sorry.  Stationed at Shaw AFB, SC.
> 
> 3E0X2, Electrical Power Production
> 
> BMT:  Lackland AFB, TX
> Tech School:  Sheppard AFB, TX
> 343rd Civil Engineering Squadron (then changed designation to 354th), Eielson AFB, AK
> 52nd Combat Communications Squadron, Robins AFB, GA  (5th Mob!)
> 8th Civil Engineering Squadron, Kunsan AB, ROK (You ain't been packed 'til you been Wolf Packed!)
> 375th Civil Engineer Squadron, Scott AFB, IL
> DET 3, 609th Air Support Squadron, U.S. Embassy, Muscat, Oman
> 
> Numerous deployments:  Al Jaber AB & Ali Al Salem AB, Kuwait; Prince Sultan AB, Saudi Arabia (twice); short visits to NAS Bahrain, Thumrait AB, Seeb AB, & Masirah Island AB, Oman; Joint Base Balad, Camp Sather, Tallil (Now Ali) AB, Kirkuk AB, Iraq; Al Udeid AB, Qatar; Al Dhafra AB, UAE; and Bagram AB, Afghanistan.


----------



## daveman

SFC Ollie said:


>


----------



## The T

daveman said:


> Branch: USAF
> 
> Date/s: 1991 - Present
> 
> Rank: TSgt E-6
> 
> Current Unit: Ummmm...not comfortable revealing that info. Sorry. Stationed at Shaw AFB, SC.
> 
> 3E0X2, Electrical Power Production
> 
> BMT: Lackland AFB, TX
> Tech School: Sheppard AFB, TX
> 343rd Civil Engineering Squadron (then changed designation to 354th), Eielson AFB, AK
> 52nd Combat Communications Squadron, Robins AFB, GA (5th Mob!)
> 8th Civil Engineering Squadron, Kunsan AB, ROK (You ain't been packed 'til you been Wolf Packed!)
> 375th Civil Engineer Squadron, Scott AFB, IL
> DET 3, 609th Air Support Squadron, U.S. Embassy, Muscat, Oman
> 
> Numerous deployments: Al Jaber AB & Ali Al Salem AB, Kuwait; Prince Sultan AB, Saudi Arabia (twice); short visits to NAS Bahrain, Thumrait AB, Seeb AB, & Masirah Island AB, Oman; Joint Base Balad, Camp Sather, Tallil (Now Ali) AB, Kirkuk AB, Iraq; Al Udeid AB, Qatar; Al Dhafra AB, UAE; and Bagram AB, Afghanistan.


----------



## bodecea

Branch:  USN

Dates: 1977-1999

Rank:  CDR (O-5)

Current:  Retired, own and run own business

Stations:   Well, think that's not a good idea around here to get too specific, but mostly PACFLT with deployments with VXE-6 to Antarctica, and a lot of ASWOC/TSC time.  And, of course, flight training early on in P-cola, Corpus (one of the first female aviators...)


----------



## daveman

bodecea said:


> ...with deployments with VXE-6 to Antarctica...



That is just way too awesome.


----------



## EriktheRed

*US Army

1st Squadron, 2nd ACR, '86-'89*


----------



## RespectForVets

GO Army.


----------



## P F Tinmore

P F Tinmore said:


> US Army
> 1965-1968
> Vietnam  1967-1968
> Ben Hoa
> SP5 (E5)
> 44B20 Metal body repair.
> 
> I volunteered for everything so I worked very little in my field.



I now have a son in Afghanistan.


----------



## Shooter

P F Tinmore said:


> I now have a son in Afghanistan.



May God watch over him.

My son is in his 3rd tour in the Corps in Afghanistan.


----------



## Ozmar

U.S. Marines. March, 2001- August, 2007. Rank E-5 (Sergeant)


----------



## Tony Montana

Branch: USAF

Date/s: Jan 2011 - Present

Rank: A1C E-3

Current Unit: Tech School Phase 2

4N131, Surgical Technologist

BMT:
   - Lackland  AFB, San Antonio, TX
Tech School: 
   -Fort Sam Houston San Antonio, TX
   -Keesler AFB, Biloxi, MS (Current)

Numerous deployments: None as of yet, I'm new


----------



## Mr_Rockhead

USN

1965 - 1969

RM3 (Radioman 3rd class)

Vietnam, 1969, while serving on a destroyer


----------



## Two Thumbs

US Navy  1986 - 1995

ET2/SS  [Electronics Technition Second Class/Submarine Sailor.

Boot in Orlando
Schools in Groton CT.

First Boat;  USS Hyman G. Rickover SSN-709  Earned "Order of the Blue Nose"
Stationed overseas on the USS Orion SS-18.  Isolated duty in La Madallena Italy
Shore duty in Groton repairing subs

Discharged by breach of contract for the Clinton downsize.

I miss it.


----------



## daveman

daveman said:


> Branch: USAF
> 
> Date/s: 1991 - Present
> 
> Rank: TSgt E-6
> 
> Current Unit: Ummmm...not comfortable revealing that info.  Sorry.  Stationed at Shaw AFB, SC.
> 
> 3E0X2, Electrical Power Production
> 
> BMT:  Lackland AFB, TX
> Tech School:  Sheppard AFB, TX
> 343rd Civil Engineering Squadron (then changed designation to 354th), Eielson AFB, AK
> 52nd Combat Communications Squadron, Robins AFB, GA  (5th Mob!)
> 8th Civil Engineering Squadron, Kunsan AB, ROK (You ain't been packed 'til you been Wolf Packed!)
> 375th Civil Engineer Squadron, Scott AFB, IL
> DET 3, 609th Air Support Squadron, U.S. Embassy, Muscat, Oman
> 
> Numerous deployments:  Al Jaber AB & Ali Al Salem AB, Kuwait; Prince Sultan AB, Saudi Arabia (twice); short visits to NAS Bahrain, Thumrait AB, Seeb AB, & Masirah Island AB, Oman; Joint Base Balad, Camp Sather, Tallil (Now Ali) AB, Kirkuk AB, Iraq; Al Udeid AB, Qatar; Al Dhafra AB, UAE; and Bagram AB, Afghanistan.



I retired 1 March.  My last unit was United States Air Force Central Command at Shaw AFB, SC, working in the A7 Installations Directorate.  I was the War Readiness Materiel Manager, acting as subject matter expert on Harvest Falcon and BEAR assets, and acting as liason between deployed AF forces and the A4 Logistics Directorate for asset requests.


----------



## 007

daveman said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Branch: USAF
> 
> Date/s: 1991 - Present
> 
> Rank: TSgt E-6
> 
> Current Unit: Ummmm...not comfortable revealing that info.  Sorry.  Stationed at Shaw AFB, SC.
> 
> 3E0X2, Electrical Power Production
> 
> BMT:  Lackland AFB, TX
> Tech School:  Sheppard AFB, TX
> 343rd Civil Engineering Squadron (then changed designation to 354th), Eielson AFB, AK
> 52nd Combat Communications Squadron, Robins AFB, GA  (5th Mob!)
> 8th Civil Engineering Squadron, Kunsan AB, ROK (You ain't been packed 'til you been Wolf Packed!)
> 375th Civil Engineer Squadron, Scott AFB, IL
> DET 3, 609th Air Support Squadron, U.S. Embassy, Muscat, Oman
> 
> Numerous deployments:  Al Jaber AB & Ali Al Salem AB, Kuwait; Prince Sultan AB, Saudi Arabia (twice); short visits to NAS Bahrain, Thumrait AB, Seeb AB, & Masirah Island AB, Oman; Joint Base Balad, Camp Sather, Tallil (Now Ali) AB, Kirkuk AB, Iraq; Al Udeid AB, Qatar; Al Dhafra AB, UAE; and Bagram AB, Afghanistan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I retired 1 March.  My last unit was United States Air Force Central Command at Shaw AFB, SC, working in the A7 Installations Directorate.  I was the War Readiness Materiel Manager, acting as subject matter expert on Harvest Falcon and BEAR assets, and acting as liason between deployed AF forces and the A4 Logistics Directorate for asset requests.
Click to expand...


I took tech school at the now "ghost base," Chanute AFB in Rantoul, Ill. 1979-80. My first base was supposed to be Shaw, and at the last minute was changed to Nellis. When I found out Nellis was at Las Vegas, NV., when we had our base swap party, everybody wanted my orders, but I kept Nellis. That's where I spent my first four years in the AF.


----------



## Gunny

Pale Rider said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Branch: USAF
> 
> Date/s: 1991 - Present
> 
> Rank: TSgt E-6
> 
> Current Unit: Ummmm...not comfortable revealing that info.  Sorry.  Stationed at Shaw AFB, SC.
> 
> 3E0X2, Electrical Power Production
> 
> BMT:  Lackland AFB, TX
> Tech School:  Sheppard AFB, TX
> 343rd Civil Engineering Squadron (then changed designation to 354th), Eielson AFB, AK
> 52nd Combat Communications Squadron, Robins AFB, GA  (5th Mob!)
> 8th Civil Engineering Squadron, Kunsan AB, ROK (You ain't been packed 'til you been Wolf Packed!)
> 375th Civil Engineer Squadron, Scott AFB, IL
> DET 3, 609th Air Support Squadron, U.S. Embassy, Muscat, Oman
> 
> Numerous deployments:  Al Jaber AB & Ali Al Salem AB, Kuwait; Prince Sultan AB, Saudi Arabia (twice); short visits to NAS Bahrain, Thumrait AB, Seeb AB, & Masirah Island AB, Oman; Joint Base Balad, Camp Sather, Tallil (Now Ali) AB, Kirkuk AB, Iraq; Al Udeid AB, Qatar; Al Dhafra AB, UAE; and Bagram AB, Afghanistan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I retired 1 March.  My last unit was United States Air Force Central Command at Shaw AFB, SC, working in the A7 Installations Directorate.  I was the War Readiness Materiel Manager, acting as subject matter expert on Harvest Falcon and BEAR assets, and acting as liason between deployed AF forces and the A4 Logistics Directorate for asset requests.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I took tech school at the now "ghost base," Chanute AFB in Rantoul, Ill. 1979-80. My first base was supposed to be Shaw, and at the last minute was changed to Nellis. When I found out Nellis was at Las Vegas, NV., when we had our base swap party, everybody wanted my orders, but I kept Nellis. That's where I spent my first four years in the AF.
Click to expand...


My dad retired around 80 at Chanute.  They only let you do 30 or he'd probably STILL be in.


----------



## Momanohedhunter

What is the purpose of the information being gathered, and how is the information confirmed, and by whom ?


----------



## daveman

Pale Rider said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Branch: USAF
> 
> Date/s: 1991 - Present
> 
> Rank: TSgt E-6
> 
> Current Unit: Ummmm...not comfortable revealing that info.  Sorry.  Stationed at Shaw AFB, SC.
> 
> 3E0X2, Electrical Power Production
> 
> BMT:  Lackland AFB, TX
> Tech School:  Sheppard AFB, TX
> 343rd Civil Engineering Squadron (then changed designation to 354th), Eielson AFB, AK
> 52nd Combat Communications Squadron, Robins AFB, GA  (5th Mob!)
> 8th Civil Engineering Squadron, Kunsan AB, ROK (You ain't been packed 'til you been Wolf Packed!)
> 375th Civil Engineer Squadron, Scott AFB, IL
> DET 3, 609th Air Support Squadron, U.S. Embassy, Muscat, Oman
> 
> Numerous deployments:  Al Jaber AB & Ali Al Salem AB, Kuwait; Prince Sultan AB, Saudi Arabia (twice); short visits to NAS Bahrain, Thumrait AB, Seeb AB, & Masirah Island AB, Oman; Joint Base Balad, Camp Sather, Tallil (Now Ali) AB, Kirkuk AB, Iraq; Al Udeid AB, Qatar; Al Dhafra AB, UAE; and Bagram AB, Afghanistan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I retired 1 March.  My last unit was United States Air Force Central Command at Shaw AFB, SC, working in the A7 Installations Directorate.  I was the War Readiness Materiel Manager, acting as subject matter expert on Harvest Falcon and BEAR assets, and acting as liason between deployed AF forces and the A4 Logistics Directorate for asset requests.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I took tech school at the now "ghost base," Chanute AFB in Rantoul, Ill. 1979-80. My first base was supposed to be Shaw, and at the last minute was changed to Nellis. When I found out Nellis was at Las Vegas, NV., when we had our base swap party, everybody wanted my orders, but I kept Nellis. That's where I spent my first four years in the AF.
Click to expand...

I don't blame you for not trading.


----------



## daveman

Momanohedhunter said:


> What is the purpose of the information being gathered, and how is the information confirmed, and by whom ?



Purpose:  To honor those who have served, to find some common ground in shared service, and to possibly reconnect with fellow unit members/shipmates.

Confirmed:  It isn't.  We trust in the integrity of those who have served.  

Posers are almost always ultimately found out.


----------



## Two Thumbs

Anyone else notice that air bases are always located next to the Grey Hound bus stations?


----------



## daveman

Two Thumbs said:


> Anyone else notice that air bases are always located next to the Grey Hound bus stations?



Which came first:  Naval stations, or the massage parlors right outside the gate?


----------



## Two Thumbs

daveman said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else notice that air bases are always located next to the Grey Hound bus stations?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which came first:  Naval stations, or the massage parlors right outside the gate?
Click to expand...


Pfft

The massage parlors.

The Navy always thinks ahead.


----------



## daveman

Two Thumbs said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else notice that air bases are always located next to the Grey Hound bus stations?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which came first:  Naval stations, or the massage parlors right outside the gate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pfft
> 
> The massage parlors.
> 
> The Navy always thinks ahead.
Click to expand...


----------



## Trajan

EriktheRed said:


> *US Army
> 
> 1st Squadron, 2nd ACR, '86-'89*





I did a tour with the 2-2nd ACR, for 60 days....we were a Bradley unit from the 3rd ID, we had a kick as time actually, GAK's.... I am straining to think of the friggin camp we used, it was close to an east bloc burg called  Blankenberg? burg whatever...I think thats it...sorry,  2 months of 12 years,  my memories half fried on those details...I do remember watching from a height into the town and asking why everyone lined up at a storefront hut type structure every Wednesday? ....it was meat ration day.....unreal. 

I had, till a few years ago a metal plaque demarcating the east west border ( which actually was over the border)  we used an axe to get it off the poles...


----------



## LumpyPostage

Branch: Heyl Ha'Avir, Helicopter Air Group under Aluf Ido Nehoshtan / Heil HaHinuh VeHaNo'ar, Education and Youth Corps under Ta'al Eli Shermayster and Ta'al Ilan Harari

Date/s: 2005 to 2014

Rank: Seren

Unit: 124 Rolling Sword Squadron, 30th Airbase, Rishon LeTsiyon / Hasbara, Education and Information Division 

Other info: Tironut at Bahad 4, Ashkelon, certified Rifleman 04  
OT at Bahad 1, Mitzpe Ramon
Home Front Command, SAR at Bahad 16, Tzrifin

Milhemet Levanon HaShniya, 2006, Mivtza Gishmey Kayitz, 2006, Mivtza Horef Ham, 2008, Mivtza Oferet Yetzuka, 2008-2009


----------



## Two Thumbs

LumpyPostage said:


> Branch: Heyl Ha'Avir, Helicopter Air Group under Aluf Ido Nehoshtan / Heil HaHinuh VeHaNo'ar, Education and Youth Corps under Ta'al Eli Shermayster and Ta'al Ilan Harari
> 
> Date/s: 2005 to 2014
> 
> Rank: Seren
> 
> Unit: 124 Rolling Sword Squadron, 30th Airbase, Rishon LeTsiyon / Hasbara, Education and Information Division
> 
> Other info: Tironut at Bahad 4, Ashkelon, certified Rifleman 04
> OT at Bahad 1, Mitzpe Ramon
> Home Front Command, SAR at Bahad 16, Tzrifin
> 
> Milhemet Levanon HaShniya, 2006, Mivtza Gishmey Kayitz, 2006, Mivtza Horef Ham, 2008, Mivtza Oferet Yetzuka, 2008-2009



Now that's a mouth full.

You were in helicopters and education?

What country did you serve in?

What a "Seren"?


----------



## High_Gravity

Two Thumbs said:


> Anyone else notice that air bases are always located next to the Grey Hound bus stations?



Not Vandenberg, Vandenberg was in the middle of nowhere and 30 minutes away from the nearest grey hound station.


----------



## Warrior102

Just saw this thread - 

Hello - Vet here! 

Actually, career service member. Over 20 (lifer)  

I am not going to share duty stations, MOS all that stuff. 

I don't like to put out too much on the Internet on a personal basis. 

One never knows.

If anyone wants to chat PM - go for it. 

Vets know vets - so I got yer number posers!!! LOL!


----------



## Two Thumbs

High_Gravity said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else notice that air bases are always located next to the Grey Hound bus stations?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not Vandenberg, Vandenberg was in the middle of nowhere and 30 minutes away from the nearest grey hound station.
Click to expand...


uh-huh

And you know how far it is from the base, why?


----------



## High_Gravity

Two Thumbs said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else notice that air bases are always located next to the Grey Hound bus stations?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not Vandenberg, Vandenberg was in the middle of nowhere and 30 minutes away from the nearest grey hound station.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uh-huh
> 
> And you know how far it is from the base, why?
Click to expand...


I had to drop my scumbag brother off there before, I learned the distance from the base to alot of places because we were literally in the middle of nowhere, once you leave the base its nothing but woods.


----------



## Two Thumbs

High_Gravity said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not Vandenberg, Vandenberg was in the middle of nowhere and 30 minutes away from the nearest grey hound station.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uh-huh
> 
> And you know how far it is from the base, why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I had to drop my scumbag brother off there before, I learned the distance from the base to alot of places because we were literally in the middle of nowhere, once you leave the base its nothing but woods.
Click to expand...


So the government knows to keep "you people" out of sight.

whodathunkit

The Government can do something right.


----------



## High_Gravity

Two Thumbs said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> uh-huh
> 
> And you know how far it is from the base, why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to drop my scumbag brother off there before, I learned the distance from the base to alot of places because we were literally in the middle of nowhere, once you leave the base its nothing but woods.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So the government knows to keep "you people" out of sight.
> 
> whodathunkit
> 
> The Government can do something right.
Click to expand...


Well Vandenberg is part of Air Force Space Command so thats probably why, that base sucked balls though. I spent 4 years at Offutt AFB in Nebraska and I loved it, as soon as you leave the base your right in town and have access to everything.


----------



## Two Thumbs

High_Gravity said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had to drop my scumbag brother off there before, I learned the distance from the base to alot of places because we were literally in the middle of nowhere, once you leave the base its nothing but woods.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the government knows to keep "you people" out of sight.
> 
> whodathunkit
> 
> The Government can do something right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well Vandenberg is part of Air Force Space Command so thats probably why, that base sucked balls though. I spent 4 years at Offutt AFB in Nebraska and I loved it, as soon as you leave the base your right in town and have access to everything.
Click to expand...


When I was stationed on the USS Orion in La Madelleana Italy, we had to take 'cattle cars' [small boats, I actually never knew the real name] to the 2 towns that were near.

It was funny that they gave us Iso pay [isolation].  They gave us extra money to do nothing with.


----------



## High_Gravity

Two Thumbs said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the government knows to keep "you people" out of sight.
> 
> whodathunkit
> 
> The Government can do something right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well Vandenberg is part of Air Force Space Command so thats probably why, that base sucked balls though. I spent 4 years at Offutt AFB in Nebraska and I loved it, as soon as you leave the base your right in town and have access to everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When I was stationed on the USS Orion in La Madelleana Italy, we had to take 'cattle cars' [small boats, I actually never knew the real name] to the 2 towns that were near.
> 
> It was funny that they gave us Iso pay [isolation].  They gave us extra money to do nothing with.
Click to expand...


Shit we should have been getting isolation pay at Vandenberg, we were about an hour away from the nearest town that was worth a damn, and gas is so expensive in California it was hard to really get anything going.


----------



## Paulie

Vandenberg singlehandedly made me leave the Air Force.


----------



## High_Gravity

Paulie said:


> Vandenberg singlehandedly made me leave the Air Force.



Yup, me too.


----------



## LumpyPostage

Two Thumbs said:


> Now that's a mouth full.
> 
> You were in helicopters and education?
> 
> What country did you serve in?
> 
> What a "Seren"?


Try saying it with a mouthful of cholent.

The Education and Youth Corps is about instruction, immigration, public relations, morale.  It's basically the human resources division.  The Manpower Agaf used to be called Human Resources Agaf.

I don't want to say that Seren is the equivalent of American Captain, but it's in the same neighbourhood.  It's a higher level company grade.


----------



## EriktheRed

Trajan said:


> EriktheRed said:
> 
> 
> 
> *US Army
> 
> 1st Squadron, 2nd ACR, '86-'89*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did a tour with the 2-2nd ACR, for 60 days....we were a Bradley unit from the 3rd ID, we had a kick as time actually, GAK's.... I am straining to think of the friggin camp we used, it was close to an east bloc burg called  Blankenberg? burg whatever...I think thats it...sorry,  2 months of 12 years,  my memories half fried on those details...I do remember watching from a height into the town and asking why everyone lined up at a storefront hut type structure every Wednesday? ....it was meat ration day.....unreal.
> 
> I had, till a few years ago a metal plaque demarcating the east west border ( which actually was over the border)  we used an axe to get it off the poles...
Click to expand...



Might the camp have been called either "Hof" or "Gates"?

Either way, you're fortunate you didn't get get slammed for being a FragRep for taking that plaque. I knew a real nice guy (but also a real moron) who had his picture taken hugging one of those East German ceremonial border stones. Big no-no. Thing is, he could have gotten away with it easily, but he left it in his wall locker instead of immediately sending it home. One health and welfare inspection later...


----------



## SFC Ollie

EriktheRed said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EriktheRed said:
> 
> 
> 
> *US Army
> 
> 1st Squadron, 2nd ACR, '86-'89*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did a tour with the 2-2nd ACR, for 60 days....we were a Bradley unit from the 3rd ID, we had a kick as time actually, GAK's.... I am straining to think of the friggin camp we used, it was close to an east bloc burg called  Blankenberg? burg whatever...I think thats it...sorry,  2 months of 12 years,  my memories half fried on those details...I do remember watching from a height into the town and asking why everyone lined up at a storefront hut type structure every Wednesday? ....it was meat ration day.....unreal.
> 
> I had, till a few years ago a metal plaque demarcating the east west border ( which actually was over the border)  we used an axe to get it off the poles...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Might the camp have been called either "Hof" or "Gates"?
> 
> Either way, you're fortunate you didn't get get slammed for being a FragRep for taking that plaque. I knew a real nice guy (but also a real moron) who had his picture taken hugging one of those East German ceremonial border stones. Big no-no. Thing is, he could have gotten away with it easily, but he left it in his wall locker instead of immediately sending it home. One health and welfare inspection later...
Click to expand...


I was restricted from the 1K zone because of my Clearance. We were only permitted in the 1 K zone if we were on an official tour and we had to be in Class A's.  Funny story about the one time we did go, but way to long to type in here....


----------



## bodecea

Two Thumbs said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the government knows to keep "you people" out of sight.
> 
> whodathunkit
> 
> The Government can do something right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well Vandenberg is part of Air Force Space Command so thats probably why, that base sucked balls though. I spent 4 years at Offutt AFB in Nebraska and I loved it, as soon as you leave the base your right in town and have access to everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When I was stationed on the USS Orion in La Madelleana Italy, we had to take 'cattle cars' [small boats, I actually never knew the real name] to the 2 towns that were near.
> 
> It was funny that they gave us Iso pay [isolation].  They gave us extra money to do nothing with.
Click to expand...


When we were on the Ice, they were paying us tons for being there and nothing to spend it on but "Been There, Done That" t-shirts.   You can only buy so many and send them off to family and friends.  Last time I was home I saw my mom still had the t-shirt I sent my brother "Ski South Pole.  2 inches powder, 2 miles base"


----------



## Sunni Man

US Army 1970-71


----------



## lilbug

Branch:  Army

Date/s: 06/1974 to 06/1977

Rank:  Specialist 5

Unit: Company B, 48th Medical Bn, 2nd AD

MOS:  Medic

Station:  Basic: Fort Jackson, SC.  AIT:  Fort Sam Houston, TX.  Duty Station:  Fort Hood, TX


----------



## P F Tinmore

My son just got back from Afghanistan this week. We are having a family picnic Sunday.


----------



## SFC Ollie

P F Tinmore said:


> My son just got back from Afghanistan this week. We are having a family picnic Sunday.


----------



## Mr Natural

Branch: Navy

Date/s: 1969-1973

Rank: AT2

Unit: VXE-6

Other info: Two deployments to McMurdo, Antarctica


----------



## lilbug

A friend of mine's son is due to return in a few days from deployment to Iraq.  Before he left he had a 'gung-ho' attitude.  The last time we spoke with him he was worried about getting 'capped' before he got out of there.  I expect we will see a changed young man when he returns.


----------



## lilbug

*Update*  Talk about freaky...as I was typing that previous reply, my friend called and said his son just called...he got in last night!  Yea!  I'll post an update when I have one.


----------



## lilbug

Okay, had a nice long talk with his dad. Expecting to see him and his wife and 2 year-old little girl in the next week or so.  He told his father he was with the 6 US soliders who lost their lives recently...he and his buddies 'got the bad guys'.  He also said he his buddies ran over an explosive device in the Hummer they were in, he was knocked unconscious and another friend sustained some injuries.  It's really going to be hard to see him return in 2 weeks.  He told his father it was hard for him to come home, he felt like he was abandoning his buddies, he said.  "Those guys are my *real *brothers."


----------



## bodecea

Mr Clean said:


> Branch: Navy
> 
> Date/s: 1969-1973
> 
> Rank: AT2
> 
> Unit: VXE-6
> 
> Other info: Two deployments to McMurdo, Antarctica



OAE's ROCK!!!!


----------



## Two Thumbs

bodecea said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well Vandenberg is part of Air Force Space Command so thats probably why, that base sucked balls though. I spent 4 years at Offutt AFB in Nebraska and I loved it, as soon as you leave the base your right in town and have access to everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I was stationed on the USS Orion in La Madelleana Italy, we had to take 'cattle cars' [small boats, I actually never knew the real name] to the 2 towns that were near.
> 
> It was funny that they gave us Iso pay [isolation].  They gave us extra money to do nothing with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When we were on the Ice, they were paying us tons for being there and nothing to spend it on but "Been There, Done That" t-shirts.   You can only buy so many and send them off to family and friends.  Last time I was home I saw my mom still had the t-shirt I sent my brother "Ski South Pole.  2 inches powder, 2 miles base"
Click to expand...


I tried to get on one of the ships that map the waters and transport too the South Pole [can't recall the name anymore] b/c they had the nav gear I was trained on, I had a chance. [slim and none, but still...]


----------



## High_Gravity

P F Tinmore said:


> My son just got back from Afghanistan this week. We are having a family picnic Sunday.



Good that your son made it back, hope you enjoyed the picnic.


----------



## High_Gravity

lilbug said:


> Okay, had a nice long talk with his dad. Expecting to see him and his wife and 2 year-old little girl in the next week or so.  He told his father he was with the 6 US soliders who lost their lives recently...he and his buddies 'got the bad guys'.  He also said he his buddies ran over an explosive device in the Hummer they were in, he was knocked unconscious and another friend sustained some injuries.  It's really going to be hard to see him return in 2 weeks.  He told his father it was hard for him to come home, he felt like he was abandoning his buddies, he said.  "Those guys are my *real *brothers."



After dealing with things like that your son may feel like a fish out of water for a moment, coming home from a deployment is an exciting experience but at the same time nerve wracking, deployments are tough but we get used to life over there and its all structured, when you come back to the States everything moves so fast and there isn't really any structure, especially if the Soldier is coming back and getting out of the service soon. I wish your son the best of luck but it sounds like he has a good supporting family that will help him through this.


----------



## catzmeow

My guy gets home today from a month TDY in Japan, helping with tsunami cleanup for the Navy.  CAN'T WAIT.

Any advice about how best I can ease his transition back into civilian life?


----------



## High_Gravity

catzmeow said:


> My guy gets home today from a month TDY in Japan, helping with tsunami cleanup for the Navy.  CAN'T WAIT.
> 
> Any advice about how best I can ease his transition back into civilian life?



I can think of a few....


----------



## Two Thumbs

catzmeow said:


> My guy gets home today from a month TDY in Japan, helping with tsunami cleanup for the Navy.  CAN'T WAIT.
> 
> Any advice about how best I can ease his transition back into civilian life?



Find a sitter for the kids, for about 6 days.

Then take it like a woman.

For your country, of course. 




There's not a lot of easing for someone that hasn't seen combat.  The big changes is dealing with typical civilian life that's not tolerated in the Navy.  Like being late, going home before the jobs done, losing electricity waking him up, needing a fan on to sleep [That bugs me 10 years later], working with messy people, remebering what civilians call things. [wall, floor, bathroom, etc,, take some time]


----------



## High_Gravity

Two Thumbs said:


> catzmeow said:
> 
> 
> 
> My guy gets home today from a month TDY in Japan, helping with tsunami cleanup for the Navy.  CAN'T WAIT.
> 
> Any advice about how best I can ease his transition back into civilian life?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Find a sitter for the kids, for about 6 days.
> 
> Then take it like a woman.
> 
> For your country, of course.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's not a lot of easing for someone that hasn't seen combat.  The big changes is dealing with typical civilian life that's not tolerated in the Navy.  Like being late, going home before the jobs done, losing electricity waking him up, needing a fan on to sleep [That bugs me 10 years later], working with messy people, remebering what civilians call things. [wall, floor, bathroom, etc,, take some time]
Click to expand...


Well when I returned from my deployments to Saudi Arabia and Kuwait my biggest thing to deal with was how fast paced life in the US is, like I said deployments are usually very structured and we usually did the same thing day in day out, to be honest every day I spent over there felt like 4. Plus there was no drinking allowed or sex, even though I did find alcohol on both my deployments it was only a few times, when I first landed in Germany on my way back from Kuwait I started drinking right away, I double fisted 2 Becks and had a few shots of Absinthe, when it was time to reboard the plane I left my ticket on a table at the bar and I couldn't find it, they almost didn't let me board the plane, this is how mistakes happen when people come back from deployment. Going from a very boring structured environment to a anything goes atmosphere like the US and Europe can cause problems very fast if you don't pace yourself.


----------



## Two Thumbs

High_Gravity said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> catzmeow said:
> 
> 
> 
> My guy gets home today from a month TDY in Japan, helping with tsunami cleanup for the Navy.  CAN'T WAIT.
> 
> Any advice about how best I can ease his transition back into civilian life?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Find a sitter for the kids, for about 6 days.
> 
> Then take it like a woman.
> 
> For your country, of course.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's not a lot of easing for someone that hasn't seen combat.  The big changes is dealing with typical civilian life that's not tolerated in the Navy.  Like being late, going home before the jobs done, losing electricity waking him up, needing a fan on to sleep [That bugs me 10 years later], working with messy people, remebering what civilians call things. [wall, floor, bathroom, etc,, take some time]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well when I returned from my deployments to Saudi Arabia and Kuwait my biggest thing to deal with was how fast paced life in the US is, like I said deployments are usually very structured and we usually did the same thing day in day out, to be honest every day I spent over there felt like 4. Plus there was no drinking allowed or sex, even though I did find alcohol on both my deployments it was only a few times, when I first landed in Germany on my way back from Kuwait I started drinking right away, I double fisted 2 Becks and had a few shots of Absinthe, when it was time to reboard the plane I left my ticket on a table at the bar and I couldn't find it, they almost didn't let me board the plane, this is how mistakes happen when people come back from deployment. Going from a very boring structured environment to a anything goes atmosphere like the US and Europe can cause problems very fast if you don't pace yourself.
Click to expand...


That is true.  Coming back stateside after living else where can take some time.

I do recall getting pissed that there were people, lots and lots of people out on the streets in the afternoon, while I was trying to update my license.

I intentionally went when the locals would be having thier afternoon siesta.

A lot of it was a releif though.
Burgers
Bacon and eggs
doughnuts
blue jeans weren't a big deal
ice in my drink

I do miss the Carabanari though.  They were the "don't fuck with us" police, that everyone looked up to.  They carried uzi's and were allowed to lose 5 rounds of ammo a year.


----------



## Warrior102

catzmeow said:


> My guy gets home today from a month TDY in Japan, helping with tsunami cleanup for the Navy.  CAN'T WAIT.
> 
> Any advice about how best I can ease his transition back into civilian life?



Yes - Jack Daniels. 

I served in Japan. What a wonderful place. Those people have gone through so much over the years - but, they always make a comeback. Remarkable people. 

Glad your guy gets back soon. Jet lag's a killer from over there.


----------



## CitizenPained

If any of you young men would like to get married, I hear ya'll have great health insurance.


----------



## Two Thumbs

CitizenPained said:


> If any of you young men would like to get married, I hear ya'll have great health insurance.




Yeah we do.

Got a broken leg?  motrin
fever of 105? motrin
brain cancer? motrin

if you still have any of that after the script runs out, you can get a bigger pill.


----------



## High_Gravity

Two Thumbs said:


> CitizenPained said:
> 
> 
> 
> If any of you young men would like to get married, I hear ya'll have great health insurance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah we do.
> 
> Got a broken leg?  motrin
> fever of 105? motrin
> brain cancer? motrin
> 
> if you still have any of that after the script runs out, you can get a bigger pill.
Click to expand...


Yup its motrin on active duty but its all anti depressants and sleeping pills from the VA after you separate.


----------



## Lokiate

Branch: Army

Date/s: 22June2008

Rank: SPC

Unit: First unit was 595th Maint in Korea. Current unit is the 573rd Clearance company in WSMR.

Other info: 62B/91L Heavy construction equipment mechanic. I've been in 3 years, and I've been a heavy wheel/light wheel/gen/AC mechanic, paper pusher, mail man, driver, and machine gunner. Haven't touched a dozer since AIT.


----------



## 9thIDdoc

U.S. Army
Active: '68-'71. USAR '75-'90
Vietnam/Cambodia '69-'70
MOS: 91C50 (medic)
Final rank: SFC E-7


----------



## Ringel05

Navy

DT/CM 3

Sept 72 - Nov 74

E-3

US NAVCOMSOL COM 15 CZ


----------



## old navy

Branch: US Navy

Date/s: June 1977-May 2004

Rank: HMCS E-8

Unit: Four ships, three FMF tours, two DC headquarters commands, and instructor duty


----------



## lehr

Mr. P said:


> I will again be posting ours Veteran thread on Nov. 11.
> 
> We have many new members since last year soif you are a Veteran, Active duty, Guard/Reserve and would like to be included on the USMB Veteran list
> Please PM me your rank, dates of service, branch and MOS (job).
> 
> *If anyone has any original writing they may want to contribute to the thread let me know so we can work out the details.*
> 
> PSIf you gave me information last year I still have it.
> 
> *Could a Mod give us a sticky, please?*
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Mr. P



lets not forget all those millions of vietcong flags fluttering throu out amerika in the 60s


----------



## lehr

(((( do no harm -  DO KNOW HARM )))))


----------



## Moonglow

Lokiate said:


> Branch: Army
> 
> Date/s: 22June2008
> 
> Rank: SPC
> 
> Unit: First unit was 595th Maint in Korea. Current unit is the 573rd Clearance company in WSMR.
> 
> Other info: 62B/91L Heavy construction equipment mechanic. I've been in 3 years, and I've been a heavy wheel/light wheel/gen/AC mechanic, paper pusher, mail man, driver, and machine gunner. Haven't touched a dozer since AIT.



you left out janitor, another trade u learn in the military


----------



## Borillar

Branch: US NAVY

Rate: AQ2 (flying barstool)

Dates: July 3, 1976 - June 28, 1980

Stations: VF142, USS America CV-66, USS Dwight D. Eisenhower CVN-69, NAS Oceana


----------



## regent

Army PFC

First infantry regiment Sixth infantry division

1942-1945. 

Discharged Percy Jones, Battle Creek Michigan

New Guinea, Luzon--recapture of Bataan


----------



## EriktheRed

regent said:


> Army PFC
> 
> First infantry regiment Sixth infantry division
> 
> 1942-1945.
> 
> Discharged Percy Jones, Battle Creek Michigan
> 
> New Guinea, Luzon--recapture of Bataan



Holy shit! Are you saying you're a WWII vet?


----------



## namvet

EriktheRed said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Army PFC
> 
> First infantry regiment Sixth infantry division
> 
> 1942-1945.
> 
> Discharged Percy Jones, Battle Creek Michigan
> 
> New Guinea, Luzon--recapture of Bataan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy shit! Are you saying you're a WWII vet?
Click to expand...


no he isn't. he's a fake and poser


----------



## Missourian

Two Thumbs said:


> CitizenPained said:
> 
> 
> 
> If any of you young men would like to get married, I hear ya'll have great health insurance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah we do.
> 
> Got a broken leg?  motrin
> fever of 105? motrin
> brain cancer? motrin
> 
> if you still have any of that after the script runs out, you can get a bigger pill.
Click to expand...



Bigger pill hell...I only ever remember one size...800 mg...no matter what was wrong with ya...

They might even make you feel better if you didn't choke to death trying to get them down.


----------



## Missourian

U.S. Army 1989-1996

E-5,  96B

Ft Huachuca,  Ft. Riley,  Ft. Leo. Wood


----------



## Dustover

U.S. Army

August 2010 - Present (Active Duty)

Private First Class (Being promoted to Specialist next month)

V Corps

Have been stationed in Arizona, Germany, and now Afghanistan.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Dustover said:


> U.S. Army
> 
> August 2010 - Present (Active Duty)
> 
> Private First Class (Being promoted to Specialist next month)
> 
> V Corps
> 
> Have been stationed in Arizona, Germany, and now Afghanistan.



Good luck.

My son got back from Afghanistan last fall.


----------



## High_Gravity

Dustover said:


> U.S. Army
> 
> August 2010 - Present (Active Duty)
> 
> Private First Class (Being promoted to Specialist next month)
> 
> V Corps
> 
> Have been stationed in Arizona, Germany, and now Afghanistan.



Welcome.


----------



## regent

namvet said:


> EriktheRed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Army PFC
> 
> First infantry regiment Sixth infantry division
> 
> 1942-1945.
> 
> Discharged Percy Jones, Battle Creek Michigan
> 
> New Guinea, Luzon--recapture of Bataan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy shit! Are you saying you're a WWII vet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no he isn't. he's a fake and poser
Click to expand...


Yeah, me and Kerry. I noted I was discharged from Percy Jones for a reason. An interesting incident took place there that I never understood. The first time I went to the day-room some ranking officer came in and someone yelled attention and only a few of us newbies stood up, No one else. I quickly sat down. I never understood it and still don't, but the best I could figure out was that the GI's refused to stand because there were so many amputees, and not standing was in deference to them. Anyone have a similar experience at Percy Jones or other? Perhaps a bigger question, why would anyone call someone a fake and poser?


----------



## Borillar

Mr Clean said:


> Branch: Navy
> 
> Date/s: 1969-1973
> 
> Rank: AT2
> 
> Unit: VXE-6
> 
> Other info: Two deployments to McMurdo, Antarctica



Wow, I got kidded about not fucking up or I'd get sent to Adak, Alaska or Bumfuck Egypt. How did you wind up in Antarctica as an AT and not on a carrier somewhere?


----------



## Mr Natural

Borillar said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Branch: Navy
> 
> Date/s: 1969-1973
> 
> Rank: AT2
> 
> Unit: VXE-6
> 
> Other info: Two deployments to McMurdo, Antarctica
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, I got kidded about not fucking up or I'd get sent to Adak, Alaska or Bumfuck Egypt. How did you wind up in Antarctica as an AT and not on a carrier somewhere?
Click to expand...


Just dumb luck I guess.


----------



## Borillar

Mr Clean said:


> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Branch: Navy
> 
> Date/s: 1969-1973
> 
> Rank: AT2
> 
> Unit: VXE-6
> 
> Other info: Two deployments to McMurdo, Antarctica
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, I got kidded about not fucking up or I'd get sent to Adak, Alaska or Bumfuck Egypt. How did you wind up in Antarctica as an AT and not on a carrier somewhere?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just dumb luck I guess.
Click to expand...


That's actually pretty cool. Not many people can lay claim to having set foot on Antarctica. On the other hand, the extreme environment and lack of being able to get away from it all would suck. Kind of like being at sea, but without any port calls.


----------



## Mr Natural

Borillar said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, I got kidded about not fucking up or I'd get sent to Adak, Alaska or Bumfuck Egypt. How did you wind up in Antarctica as an AT and not on a carrier somewhere?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just dumb luck I guess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's actually pretty cool. Not many people can lay claim to having set foot on Antarctica. On the other hand, the extreme environment and lack of being able to get away from it all would suck. Kind of like being at sea, but without any port calls.
Click to expand...


But there was a women behind every tree.


----------



## Oldguy

US Army.  11B

Active:  1969-71, including a tour in Vietnam with Co C, 2/1 Inf, 196th LIB

Reserves:  1973-1985  Co's B,C and D of 3/377th Rgt, 1st Bde, 95th Div (TNG)

National Guard: 1985  Co A, 1/180th Inf, 45th Bde (OKNG)


----------



## michaelcdeaven

Hey, y'all! 

First of all, I just want to say THANK YOU to all of you. Sincerely, thank you. I respect you all more than you'll ever know. 

Second, I wanted to share something with you. I recently came across this awesome initiative called Victor Values Veterans, which helps veterans find jobs after they return home from serving overseas. 

It's really simple to help out, all you have to do is "like" them on Facebook. (They've agreed to donate funds to the Call of Duty Endowment for every new Facebook fan they get.) 

I think it's a really awesome cause and it's super-simple to help, so why not just do it? 

Since I'm new here I can't link to the page, but if you're interested in finding out more about the cause/want to like the page on Facebook all you have to do is search "Victor Pest" on Facebook. Once you get to their main fan page you can click on "Victor Values Veterans" (near photos and rodent control).

I really hope you'll all check it out! We've all got to look out for each other! 

Thanks!


----------



## mamooth

Branch: Navy

Date/s: 1984-1988

Rank: LT (O-3)

Unit: USS California CGN-36

Other info: Nuke. That is, reactor operator. Went through the whole reactor training pipeline. OCS in Newport RI, Nuclear Power School in Orlando, prototype training in upstate NY, Surface Warfare School in San Diego, ship in Alameda (SF Bay).

Oh, shellback. And both ditches. Though I've heard the current shellback ceremony has been wimpified. No more good fun beatings with sections of firehose.

I normally don't mention the vet thing, but I've got a couple crazies in another folder who are psychostalking me from thread to thread and calling me a fraud over and over for mentioning I was in the Navy. I even keep offering to show them a scan of my DD214 (name and SSN blocked), but it doesn't stop them. Yes, of course none of them are vets. Figured I'd invite them over here if they don't give it a rest.

Needless to say, y'all can ask me anything you want about my Navy time. Which will mainly concern how unpleasant things were on a nuke cruiser. If they didn't need to refuel you, they could keep you out as radar picket until the food runs out. So they did. All the nuke cruisers are retired now.


----------



## IrishTexanChick

Thank you all for what you've sacrificed so that I can celebrate being free today.
I love you all!
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o9HUV2ZKWJw]Chris Daughtry - Im Going Home - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Two Thumbs

IrishTexanChick said:


> Thank you all for what you've sacrificed so that I can celebrate being free today.
> I love you all!
> Chris Daughtry - Im Going Home - YouTube



You're welcome.


----------



## IrishTexanChick

Ya know....the special on HBO: Alive Day Memories: Home from Iraq is on.  I'm making myself watch it.  Just to make me know.........some of what happens.  James Gandolfini is interviewing some of the soldiers.  
I'm YOUR Mother, Sister, Friend......whatever you'd ever need.  Anytime


----------



## PaulieGirl

US Air Force, 1989-1993. E-4. Computer Operator.


----------



## usmcstinger

Branch: USMC

Date/s: 1966 -1968

Rank: L/Cpl

Units:0311 with I 3/2 2nd Mar. Div. Camp Lejuene
Infantry Fire Team Leader ( 0311 ) with C Co. 1st Bn 4th Marines in Vietnam 6/67 - 2/68
Phu Bai, Camp Evans, Dong Ha and C2 Bridge. Northern I Corps
Main Operations: Cumberland Road, Hickory II, Granite and Kentucky 

Other info: Retired as a Deputy Director of the NYS Division of Veterans Affairs


----------



## Mushroom

USMC
1983-1993
0311 Infantry
Marine Barracks Seal Beach, 2nd Battalion 2nd Marine Regiment, Marine Barracks Mare Island

US Army
2007-2012
14T PATRIOT Missile Launcher Operator
1-43 ADA, Fort Bliss, Texas

US Army Reserve
2012-Present
25B Information Systems
Camp Parks


----------



## birddog

U.S. Army 1966-68.  Medic and Cardiac Tech.


----------



## the207life

USN, active duty, operations specialist, stationed in the mediterranean


----------



## Animus

Branch: USN

Date/s: 9/03- 9/07

Rank: TM3(E4)

Unit: USS Simpson


----------



## MaryL

I just shook the hand of yet  another American Veteran suffering from the after effects of yet another war. He had been sprayed by agent orange. Survived the war, but not it's effects. He had Parkinson's disease. Our kids are living through the gulf  war with depleted uranium shells and the forced inoculations, well, it isn't looking good.


----------



## SFC Ollie

DU isn't going to hurt anyone unless they swallow it............Forced inoculations? 

Maybe you should start a thread......


----------



## Mushroom

MaryL said:


> I just shook the hand of yet  another American Veteran suffering from the after effects of yet another war. He had been sprayed by agent orange. Survived the war, but not it's effects. He had Parkinson's disease. Our kids are living through the gulf  war with depleted uranium shells and the forced inoculations, well, it isn't looking good.



There are multiple threads devoted to those subjects, how about keeping such things there please.


----------



## Vigilante

U.S. Army

 1966-68

 Sp5

 Field wireman... army though since I came out of AT&T I would be useful

 Too many units, as one unit was killed off, the survivors just joined up with the next friendly troop!


----------



## Hossfly

U.S.Army

1957-1978

Infantry grunt

1SG(Ret)

"Agent Orange killed me in Viet Nam. I just haven't died yet"


----------



## Zander

US Navy 1982-1986


----------



## ThoughtCrimes

Branch: US Navy

Date/s: Jul 1964 - Jul 1968

Rank: ETN2  /  E-5

Unit:  'A" School Treasure Island, USS Hopewell (DD-681)

Other info: Two deployments . . . 1966 & 1967 . .  Vietnam


----------



## Kondor3

Branch: US Army (RA)

Dates: Jul 1970 - Mar 1972

Rank: SP/4

Unit: 598th Trans Co, 28th Trans Btn, Turley Barracks, Mannheim, Germany

Other Info: Primary MOS 64B20 - (Heavy Veh Oper [semi tractor-trailer driver])
Secondary MOS 71H20 - (Personnel Specialist [company clerk])
Enlisted for 3, early out in 2 (21 mos) - Honorable - due to RIF due to 'Nam winding down


----------



## dadsgm

US Army
4 March 1962 to 30 September 1988
Sergeant Major (SGM)
US Army Armor School, 3-33 Armor, Armor Cav Ft Hood, TX, Korea, 8th ID NCO Academy, 3D Armored Div NCO Academy, 1St Armored Div NCO Academy, 1St Army Readiness Region, plus two others.


----------



## EriktheRed

Missourian said:


> U.S. Army 1989-1996
> 
> E-5,  96B
> 
> Ft Huachuca,  Ft. Riley,  Ft. Leo. Wood




Fort Lost-in-the-Woods was where I took basic.


----------



## Missourian

EriktheRed said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. Army 1989-1996
> 
> E-5,  96B
> 
> Ft Huachuca,  Ft. Riley,  Ft. Leo. Wood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Lost-in-the-Woods was where I took basic.
Click to expand...



HUA!  We might actually have met if you had any leave.


----------



## Missourian

Mr Clean said:


> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, I got kidded about not fucking up or I'd get sent to Adak, Alaska or Bumfuck Egypt. How did you wind up in Antarctica as an AT and not on a carrier somewhere?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just dumb luck I guess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's actually pretty cool. Not many people can lay claim to having set foot on Antarctica. On the other hand, the extreme environment and lack of being able to get away from it all would suck. Kind of like being at sea, but without any port calls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But there was a women behind every tree.
Click to expand...


  That's funny...my old man said the same thing about Thule AFB,  Greenland.  

Not a tree in sight...


----------



## EriktheRed

Missourian said:


> EriktheRed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. Army 1989-1996
> 
> E-5,  96B
> 
> Ft Huachuca,  Ft. Riley,  Ft. Leo. Wood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Lost-in-the-Woods was where I took basic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> HUA!  We might actually have met if you had any leave.
Click to expand...



Not likely...I took the Greyhound directly from post to Ft. Silly the day after graduation.


----------



## SixFoot

SGT(ret)

U.S. Army Reserves, 25 Jan 2008 - 3 Jan 2011
12N Heavy Equipment Operator
Ft. Leonard Wood
Operation Iraqi Freedom IX-X

U.S. Army, 4 Jan 2011 - 27 Aug 2013
11B Infantry Rifle Squad Leader
Fort Polk
Operation Enduring Freedom X-XI


----------



## Coyote1880

USMC

42-46

JASCo

642

I was told I was a private, but in 1982 they told me that I had been a corporal


----------



## protectionist

US Army, Fort Dix, NJ, 1964 - 1965

US Army/New York Army National Guard 1965 - 1969.

102nd Army Corps of Engineers Battalion, 42nd Infantry Division

MOS > 12B20 Combat Construction Specialist

Spec 4

Anyone interested in the military see >


----------



## WinterBorn

US Navy 1979 - 1983

USS James Madison SSBN 627
USS Savannah AOR-4


----------



## Damaged Eagle

I'm sorry. I won't give this kind of information on an open forum, and most likely on a private forum also, out for security reasons for myself and my family. The most I will give is...

Damaged Eagle: US Armed Forces, Retired

*****SMILE*****


----------



## MaryL

WinterBorn said:


> US Navy 1979 - 1983
> 
> USS James Madison SSBN 627
> USS Savannah AOR-4


An oiler and a submarine? How does that work? My brother was on the USS Ticonderoga, CV-14 on the flight deck. (gulf of Tonkin in 64).


----------



## WinterBorn

MaryL said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> US Navy 1979 - 1983
> 
> USS James Madison SSBN 627
> USS Savannah AOR-4
> 
> 
> 
> An oiler and a submarine? How does that work? My brother was on the USS Ticonderoga, CV-14 on the flight deck. (gulf of Tonkin in 64).
Click to expand...


Just lucky?   lmao


----------



## MaryL

WinterBorn said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> US Navy 1979 - 1983
> 
> USS James Madison SSBN 627
> USS Savannah AOR-4
> 
> 
> 
> An oiler and a submarine? How does that work? My brother was on the USS Ticonderoga, CV-14 on the flight deck. (gulf of Tonkin in 64).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just lucky?   lmao
Click to expand...

Or unlucky.I just asked him, MY brother  never saw the north 
Vietnamese  actually attack even though he was there, what are you going to do with that?  I just asked him? He  didn't see  the PT boats . Damn. The whole NV PT gulf of Tonkin thing was just a lie?


----------



## 1treedancer

6/28/1966-7/07/1970   
Primary MOS =0811 
Secondary MOS= 8531
Highest rank attained= Lance Corporal


----------



## waltky

Prudential takin' advantage of Veterans' surviving family members...

*VA Unaware of Prudential 'Profiteering' off Veteran Insurance Payouts*
_Oct 05, 2015 | The Veterans Affairs Department was not aware that Prudential Insurance encouraged its counselors to keep casualty pay-out monies in-house as a way to boost company profits, or that its agents were schooled to try to change the minds of surviving family members who sought a traditional lump-sum payment._


> Prudential's practices came to light last week with the court-ordered release of internal company documents to the Veterans of Foreign Wars, which joined in a class-action lawsuit against Prudential in 2010. Prudential is under contract to handle Sevicemember Group Life Insurance and Veterans Group Life Insurance policies.  Among the documents was one detailing a plan to increase company profitability by retaining control of money that would normally be awarded to survivors in a lump sum. Another revealed the company trained personnel on how to deal with survivors who insisted on a lump-sum payout rather than leaving the money with Prudential in "Alliance Accounts" that provided the beneficiary with a fraction of the interest that Prudential would gain from it.
> 
> VFW National Commander John A. Biedrzycki Jr. last week called for an independent investigation of the VA and the Alliance Accounts, saying the department turned a blind eye to Prudential's profiteering off beneficiaries.  "The documents speak for themselves, and they show that Prudential initiated this program for the money that could be gained, not to help grieving military families -- and the VA knew all about it," he said at the time. "For an insurance company to profit off the dead is sickening, but for our own government to turn a blind eye to profiteering is something entirely else."  On Monday, VA spokesman James Hutton told Military.com that VA knew nothing of Prudential's financial strategy related to the accounts.  "VA does not know how Prudential trained its employees to communicate with beneficiaries about the advantages of retained asset accounts prior to 2010 or whether the company believed that such accounts would improve its earnings," Hutton said in a statement.
> 
> Bloomberg Business, which reported on the accounts in 2008, said Prudential was paying 1 percent interest on the Alliance Accounts while earning nearly 5 percent on its corporate funds.  Hutton said that following the Bloomberg and other media reports on the Alliance Accounts the VA mandated administrative changes to "ensure that VA beneficiaries receive clear and complete information regarding their life insurance benefits."  Additionally, he said, VA ordered claim forms modified to require that beneficiaries be able to choose among four clearly defined payment options and updated SGLI and VGLI information online and in handbooks, including a better explanation of the Alliance Accounts and other disbursement payment options.  The department also began requiring Prudential to contact all beneficiaries whose Alliance Accounts were still open after six months to make sure they understood the terms of the arrangement and that there were other payout options available, he said.
> 
> MORE


----------



## Hutch Starskey

US Army

1987-1992

E4-p

3rd Infantry Division- Germany

31M, 31Fv4


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## eagle1462010

USN

1984 - 1994

EM2........USS Reeves, USS Charleston, USS Wasp

Got out with Clinton in office after Somalia 1993.


----------



## williepete

USAF Active Duty:  1977-1996 with a break between my enlisted and commissioned years.

Enlisted:  70250B, Admin clerk.

Commissioned:  011F3N, Fighter Pilot and FAC:  RF-4C, OA-37B, T-38 and A-10.


----------



## Drachenjäger

USN Active Duty

2012-2016 

Operations Specialist, Petty Officer 2nd Class

I've been deployed to the Persian Gulf and got my War on Terror Expeditionary over there. 
Only did 4 years because modern Navy has become disgustingly PC with plummeting morale and camaraderie.
Thanks to all the ground-pounders that did the job I never had a chance at. I wish my ship could've done something more to support you guys, be it Tomahawks or surface fire support.


----------



## yiostheoy

USMC 1974 - 1980 all stateside.

O-1, O-2, O-3 selectee.

Arty & Naval guns.

JAG final year.


----------



## Ringel05

Missourian said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, I got kidded about not fucking up or I'd get sent to Adak, Alaska or Bumfuck Egypt. How did you wind up in Antarctica as an AT and not on a carrier somewhere?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just dumb luck I guess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's actually pretty cool. Not many people can lay claim to having set foot on Antarctica. On the other hand, the extreme environment and lack of being able to get away from it all would suck. Kind of like being at sea, but without any port calls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But there was a women behind every tree.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's funny...my old man said the same thing about Thule AFB,  Greenland.
> 
> Not a tree in sight...
Click to expand...

Not sure but I think that's where my dad was when I was born (1954).


----------



## miketx

Thank you veterans for voting for Donald Trump!


----------



## awesome american man

Hey everyone. I'm not really super hooooaaaah as much but I am 11B (infantry) Army National Guard.
FOLLOW ME!


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

1treedancer said:


> 6/28/1966-7/07/1970
> Primary MOS =0811
> Secondary MOS= 8531
> Highest rank attained= Lance Corporal


*Really Annoying Speech Habit*

That's not an MOS, that's an MOS number.  Avoiding this kind of inexact meaning should be taught in school.  Even widely experienced Marines don't know that many MOS numbers.


----------



## regent

007 said:


> Mr. P said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another bump.. Pass the word folks, I've only add two to the list for this year, I know there must be more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't be too sure there is more Mr. P.. The recent influx of board members has seemed to be more liberal than conservative, and liberals aren't fans of the military, let alone ones to actually serve.
Click to expand...

I remember well, 1944 and the government trying to work out a plan to let soldiers overseas vote. It was  the first time our  infantry company seemed ready to discuss politics and we discovered most of us were Democrats. It was the age of FDR. Since no one admitted to being a Republican we wondered how they looked. Someone said there was a Republican in K company so a number of us walked over to K company area and only saw GI's like ourselves.


----------



## Hossfly

Guy who took photo just sent me this. We were at a buddy's funeral in June '17 at Winston-Salem.
Fellow in Black shirt is Cliff H. Fellow in blue suit is Joe Marm. Fellow in Stetson is Hossfly.
We were together in the Ia Drang Valley at LZ X-Ray, Nov 14, 1965. Joe was awarded the MOH for his actions that day.


----------



## protectionist

Hossfly said:


> Guy who took photo just sent me this. We were at a buddy's funeral in June '17 at Winston-Salem.
> Fellow in Black shirt is Cliff H. Fellow in blue suit is Joe Marm. Fellow in Stetson is Hossfly.
> We were together in the Ia Drang Valley at LZ X-Ray, Nov 14, 1965. Joe was awarded the MOH for his actions that day.


Why has this picture been crossed out ?


----------



## longknife

protectionist said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guy who took photo just sent me this. We were at a buddy's funeral in June '17 at Winston-Salem.
> Fellow in Black shirt is Cliff H. Fellow in blue suit is Joe Marm. Fellow in Stetson is Hossfly.
> We were together in the Ia Drang Valley at LZ X-Ray, Nov 14, 1965. Joe was awarded the MOH for his actions that day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why has this picture been crossed out ?
Click to expand...


*For some reason, the forum software won't accept certain images. I haven't figured out why.*


----------



## Hossfly

protectionist said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guy who took photo just sent me this. We were at a buddy's funeral in June '17 at Winston-Salem.
> Fellow in Black shirt is Cliff H. Fellow in blue suit is Joe Marm. Fellow in Stetson is Hossfly.
> We were together in the Ia Drang Valley at LZ X-Ray, Nov 14, 1965. Joe was awarded the MOH for his actions that day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why has this picture been crossed out ?
Click to expand...

I've been trying to find out then I'll answer my post with the picture.


----------



## Hossfly

Hossfly said:


> Guy who took photo just sent me this. We were at a buddy's funeral in June '17 at Winston-Salem.
> Fellow in Black shirt is Cliff H. Fellow in blue suit is Joe Marm. Fellow in Stetson is Hossfly.
> We were together in the Ia Drang Valley at LZ X-Ray, Nov 14, 1965. Joe was awarded the MOH for his actions that day.



Found the solution


----------



## Canon Shooter

I'm retired Navy ('81-'01), STG1 (E-6)


----------



## McRib

U.S. Army 
1985-1992
68FX1 (aircraft mechanic, the X-ray one indicates I worked on the AH-64)
Stationed at Schofield Barracks and Ft. Carson.
Deployed to Korea, Thailand and Japan.


----------



## Mushroom

USMC, 1983-1993, 0311 Infantry.  Permanently stationed at the Seal Beach Naval Weapon Station, Camp Lejeune, and the Mare Island Naval Shipyard.

US Army, 2007-2012, 14T PATRIOT Missile System Operator, permanently stationed at Fort Bliss.

US Army Reserve, 2012-Present, 25B IT Systems Specialist, primarily stationed at Camp Parks.

Have done deployments or operations on Okinawa, Korea, Panama, and Qatar.  Well over 2 years deployed in various capacities.

I am over 20 and can retire at any time.  But just over a year ago I reenlisted for another 6 years, which will take me to 59.5 years of age, about 7 months short of mandatory retirement.


----------



## Mushroom

The Sage of Main Street said:


> That's not an MOS, that's an MOS number.  Avoiding this kind of inexact meaning should be taught in school.  Even widely experienced Marines don't know that many MOS numbers.



Oh nonsense, I still remember all 4 of my MOS.  And it has been over 25 years.

My primary was 0311.  Then I got my first secondary of 8151 at my first duty station where I was part of the Security Force.  Then I got my secondary of 0411, Maintenance Management when I ended up doing that job at the Battalion level.

Then at my final duty station I got yet another secondary, of 8531, Marksmanship Instructor.  While there I ran the Rifle Range, and that may even be a dead MOS number now as I think a decade or so back they moved that all to the 0900 training area.

But I can guarantee that there are a few MOS numbers that all Marines know.  Specifically the 0100, 0300, and 0400 series.  Because most love to put down the "stupid grunts".  And every unit no matter how big has Admin and Supply.  Now I could not tell the MOS between an Admin Clerk and a Postal Clerk, but I know they are in the 0100 section.  And I do know what a MIMMS Clerk is, and while I do know that the warehouseman has a different MOS than the guy that orders replacement parts, all are in the 0400 series.

And almost every Marine should know 0200 is Intelligence, and 0600 is Commo.  That literally follows the same numbering of the various S shops.  S-1 is Admin, 0100.  S-2 is Intelligence, 0200.  S-3 is Operations, 0300 Infantry.  S-4 is Supply and Logistics, 0400.  S-6 is Communications, 0600.


----------



## RetiredGySgt

Mushroom said:


> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's not an MOS, that's an MOS number.  Avoiding this kind of inexact meaning should be taught in school.  Even widely experienced Marines don't know that many MOS numbers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh nonsense, I still remember all 4 of my MOS.  And it has been over 25 years.
> 
> My primary was 0311.  Then I got my first secondary of 8151 at my first duty station where I was part of the Security Force.  Then I got my secondary of 0411, Maintenance Management when I ended up doing that job at the Battalion level.
> 
> Then at my final duty station I got yet another secondary, of 8531, Marksmanship Instructor.  While there I ran the Rifle Range, and that may even be a dead MOS number now as I think a decade or so back they moved that all to the 0900 training area.
> 
> But I can guarantee that there are a few MOS numbers that all Marines know.  Specifically the 0100, 0300, and 0400 series.  Because most love to put down the "stupid grunts".  And every unit no matter how big has Admin and Supply.  Now I could not tell the MOS between an Admin Clerk and a Postal Clerk, but I know they are in the 0100 section.  And I do know what a MIMMS Clerk is, and while I do know that the warehouseman has a different MOS than the guy that orders replacement parts, all are in the 0400 series.
> 
> And almost every Marine should know 0200 is Intelligence, and 0600 is Commo.  That literally follows the same numbering of the various S shops.  S-1 is Admin, 0100.  S-2 is Intelligence, 0200.  S-3 is Operations, 0300 Infantry.  S-4 is Supply and Logistics, 0400.  S-6 is Communications, 0600.
Click to expand...

Did you know what a 2800 was? I was 2881.


----------



## Hossfly

RetiredGySgt said:


> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's not an MOS, that's an MOS number.  Avoiding this kind of inexact meaning should be taught in school.  Even widely experienced Marines don't know that many MOS numbers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh nonsense, I still remember all 4 of my MOS.  And it has been over 25 years.
> 
> My primary was 0311.  Then I got my first secondary of 8151 at my first duty station where I was part of the Security Force.  Then I got my secondary of 0411, Maintenance Management when I ended up doing that job at the Battalion level.
> 
> Then at my final duty station I got yet another secondary, of 8531, Marksmanship Instructor.  While there I ran the Rifle Range, and that may even be a dead MOS number now as I think a decade or so back they moved that all to the 0900 training area.
> 
> But I can guarantee that there are a few MOS numbers that all Marines know.  Specifically the 0100, 0300, and 0400 series.  Because most love to put down the "stupid grunts".  And every unit no matter how big has Admin and Supply.  Now I could not tell the MOS between an Admin Clerk and a Postal Clerk, but I know they are in the 0100 section.  And I do know what a MIMMS Clerk is, and while I do know that the warehouseman has a different MOS than the guy that orders replacement parts, all are in the 0400 series.
> 
> And almost every Marine should know 0200 is Intelligence, and 0600 is Commo.  That literally follows the same numbering of the various S shops.  S-1 is Admin, 0100.  S-2 is Intelligence, 0200.  S-3 is Operations, 0300 Infantry.  S-4 is Supply and Logistics, 0400.  S-6 is Communications, 0600.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you know what a 2800 was? I was 2881.
Click to expand...


----------



## Chuz Life

ME: United States Marine Corp
Date Nov/1981-1985
MOS: 2841 Ground Radio Repair
Rank: E4 / Corporal
Last Station: AT/ TOW Company, Camp Lejeune, NC.


----------



## Chuz Life

Hossfly said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's not an MOS, that's an MOS number.  Avoiding this kind of inexact meaning should be taught in school.  Even widely experienced Marines don't know that many MOS numbers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh nonsense, I still remember all 4 of my MOS.  And it has been over 25 years.
> 
> My primary was 0311.  Then I got my first secondary of 8151 at my first duty station where I was part of the Security Force.  Then I got my secondary of 0411, Maintenance Management when I ended up doing that job at the Battalion level.
> 
> Then at my final duty station I got yet another secondary, of 8531, Marksmanship Instructor.  While there I ran the Rifle Range, and that may even be a dead MOS number now as I think a decade or so back they moved that all to the 0900 training area.
> 
> But I can guarantee that there are a few MOS numbers that all Marines know.  Specifically the 0100, 0300, and 0400 series.  Because most love to put down the "stupid grunts".  And every unit no matter how big has Admin and Supply.  Now I could not tell the MOS between an Admin Clerk and a Postal Clerk, but I know they are in the 0100 section.  And I do know what a MIMMS Clerk is, and while I do know that the warehouseman has a different MOS than the guy that orders replacement parts, all are in the 0400 series.
> 
> And almost every Marine should know 0200 is Intelligence, and 0600 is Commo.  That literally follows the same numbering of the various S shops.  S-1 is Admin, 0100.  S-2 is Intelligence, 0200.  S-3 is Operations, 0300 Infantry.  S-4 is Supply and Logistics, 0400.  S-6 is Communications, 0600.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you know what a 2800 was? I was 2881.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 328175
Click to expand...

Semper Fi


----------



## Hossfly

Chuz Life said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's not an MOS, that's an MOS number.  Avoiding this kind of inexact meaning should be taught in school.  Even widely experienced Marines don't know that many MOS numbers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh nonsense, I still remember all 4 of my MOS.  And it has been over 25 years.
> 
> My primary was 0311.  Then I got my first secondary of 8151 at my first duty station where I was part of the Security Force.  Then I got my secondary of 0411, Maintenance Management when I ended up doing that job at the Battalion level.
> 
> Then at my final duty station I got yet another secondary, of 8531, Marksmanship Instructor.  While there I ran the Rifle Range, and that may even be a dead MOS number now as I think a decade or so back they moved that all to the 0900 training area.
> 
> But I can guarantee that there are a few MOS numbers that all Marines know.  Specifically the 0100, 0300, and 0400 series.  Because most love to put down the "stupid grunts".  And every unit no matter how big has Admin and Supply.  Now I could not tell the MOS between an Admin Clerk and a Postal Clerk, but I know they are in the 0100 section.  And I do know what a MIMMS Clerk is, and while I do know that the warehouseman has a different MOS than the guy that orders replacement parts, all are in the 0400 series.
> 
> And almost every Marine should know 0200 is Intelligence, and 0600 is Commo.  That literally follows the same numbering of the various S shops.  S-1 is Admin, 0100.  S-2 is Intelligence, 0200.  S-3 is Operations, 0300 Infantry.  S-4 is Supply and Logistics, 0400.  S-6 is Communications, 0600.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you know what a 2800 was? I was 2881.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 328175
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Semper Fi
Click to expand...


Garry Owen!


----------



## Chuz Life

Hossfly said:


> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's not an MOS, that's an MOS number.  Avoiding this kind of inexact meaning should be taught in school.  Even widely experienced Marines don't know that many MOS numbers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh nonsense, I still remember all 4 of my MOS.  And it has been over 25 years.
> 
> My primary was 0311.  Then I got my first secondary of 8151 at my first duty station where I was part of the Security Force.  Then I got my secondary of 0411, Maintenance Management when I ended up doing that job at the Battalion level.
> 
> Then at my final duty station I got yet another secondary, of 8531, Marksmanship Instructor.  While there I ran the Rifle Range, and that may even be a dead MOS number now as I think a decade or so back they moved that all to the 0900 training area.
> 
> But I can guarantee that there are a few MOS numbers that all Marines know.  Specifically the 0100, 0300, and 0400 series.  Because most love to put down the "stupid grunts".  And every unit no matter how big has Admin and Supply.  Now I could not tell the MOS between an Admin Clerk and a Postal Clerk, but I know they are in the 0100 section.  And I do know what a MIMMS Clerk is, and while I do know that the warehouseman has a different MOS than the guy that orders replacement parts, all are in the 0400 series.
> 
> And almost every Marine should know 0200 is Intelligence, and 0600 is Commo.  That literally follows the same numbering of the various S shops.  S-1 is Admin, 0100.  S-2 is Intelligence, 0200.  S-3 is Operations, 0300 Infantry.  S-4 is Supply and Logistics, 0400.  S-6 is Communications, 0600.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you know what a 2800 was? I was 2881.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 328175
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Semper Fi
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Garry Owen!
> 
> View attachment 328453
Click to expand...


Interesting tune and history. I had to look it up.


----------



## SaxxyBlues

Branch:  USMC

Date/s: 1981-1995

Rank: E6/0193

Unit: 4th MAW

Other info:  Medically Retired


----------



## RetiredGySgt

SaxxyBlues said:


> Branch:  USMC
> 
> Date/s: 1981-1995
> 
> Rank: E6/0193
> 
> Unit: 4th MAW
> 
> Other info:  Medically Retired


WOW I served July 3 1979 to May 31st 1995 Marine Corps course I was never in air wing. Also medically retired.


----------



## SaxxyBlues

RetiredGySgt said:


> SaxxyBlues said:
> 
> 
> 
> Branch:  USMC
> 
> Date/s: 1981-1995
> 
> Rank: E6/0193
> 
> Unit: 4th MAW
> 
> Other info:  Medically Retired
> 
> 
> 
> WOW I served July 3 1979 to May 31st 1995 Marine Corps course I was never in air wing. Also medically retired.
Click to expand...

You started first and I finished last, retired 1Aug1995


----------



## Gracie

This thread needs updating. Lots of vets over on twitter looking for a place other than gab, parler, twitter. I told 'em y'all were here.


----------



## Damaged Eagle

US Navy

20 years of service

Electronics Technician:
-NAVMACS V2-V5
-AIMS MK XII IFF
-2M Miniture Repair
-Cryptological Systems Maintenance & Repair
-Electronics Material Officer school
-Instructor training

ESWS - Enlisted Surface Warfare Specialist

*****SMILE*****


----------



## PoliticalChic

Damaged Eagle said:


> View attachment 374391
> 
> US Navy
> 
> 20 years of service
> 
> Electronics Technician:
> -NAVMACS V2-V5
> -AIMS MK XII IFF
> -2M Miniture Repair
> -Cryptological Systems Maintenance & Repair
> -Electronics Material Officer school
> -Instructor training
> 
> ESWS - Enlisted Surface Warfare Specialist
> 
> *****SMILE*****



Informative!


----------



## Desperado

Branch: US Army
Date/s: 9/1972 - 9/1974
Rank: SP4
Unit: 1st Cav Div  8th Engineer Battalion
Other info: Drafted


----------



## 9thIDdoc

Vietnam vet. Army medic'69-'70


----------



## Hossfly

Hossfly said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guy who took photo just sent me this. We were at a buddy's funeral in June '17 at Winston-Salem.
> Fellow in Black shirt is Cliff H. Fellow in blue suit is Joe Marm. Fellow in Stetson is Hossfly.
> We were together in the Ia Drang Valley at LZ X-Ray, Nov 14, 1965. Joe was awarded the MOH for his actions that day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found the solution
Click to expand...


Just got another disappointing phone call. Another one of our brothers has arrived at Fiddlers Green. We've been together for 56 years, good times and bad. One day we'll hold a formation at Fiddlers Green and be together forever.

This is my brother and bosom friend. He was a kind and beautiful man. I will miss him.





 Our last time together. Picture taker was shaky.


----------



## Hossfly

Desperado said:


> Branch: US Army
> Date/s: 9/1972 - 9/1974
> Rank: SP4
> Unit: 1st Cav Div  8th Engineer Battalion
> Other info: Drafted
> View attachment 374537View attachment 374532



Garry Owen!


----------



## Hossfly

9thIDdoc said:


> View attachment 374666View attachment 374667Vietnam vet. Army medic'69-'70



Doc, have you noticed we're surrounded by a herd of Marines?


----------



## RetiredGySgt

Hossfly said:


> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 374666View attachment 374667Vietnam vet. Army medic'69-'70
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doc, have you noticed we're surrounded by a herd of Marines?
Click to expand...

Squad Marines are never in a herd but our navy brothers are.


----------



## RetiredGySgt

the brother in law of a friend who was in the airforce ask us what a formation was. I asked him how they accounted for him every day for roll call and he said, they look at my desk.


----------



## Damaged Eagle

Sadly I preferred doing security work with the Marines to the political BS in the Navy.

*****SMILE*****


----------



## 9thIDdoc

Hossfly said:


> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 374666View attachment 374667Vietnam vet. Army medic'69-'70
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doc, have you noticed we're surrounded by a herd of Marines?
Click to expand...

I think Marines like to stay near Army in case they get in trouble.


----------



## RetiredGySgt

9thIDdoc said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 374666View attachment 374667Vietnam vet. Army medic'69-'70
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doc, have you noticed we're surrounded by a herd of Marines?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think Marines like to stay near Army in case they get in trouble.
Click to expand...

Actually since the Marines bail out the Army all the time we stay near to protect you from yourself.


----------



## daveman

9thIDdoc said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 374666View attachment 374667Vietnam vet. Army medic'69-'70
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doc, have you noticed we're surrounded by a herd of Marines?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think Marines like to stay near Army in case they get in trouble.
Click to expand...

My Dad was Underwater Demolitions in the Navy in WWII.  He said the Army would clear an island of Japanese troops in a couple of weeks, and afterwards you could have a picnic anywhere on the island in perfect safety.

The Marines would clear an island in 2 days -- but guys would be picked off by snipers for months afterward.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Attn: Veterans
⁜→ Gunny, et al,

*BLUF: * The thought is great, but not as easy as it seems.



Gunny said:


> This thread will not be politicized.  Anyone have a problem with that, feel free to PM a staff member.


*(COMMENT)*

This is a very tall order giver the length and breadth of the Defense Issues of the day.  What the nation funds, the priorities the line items are assigned, how it imposes and implements policy often becomes entangled in the Congressional whirlwinds that traverse the marbled hallways of power in the capitol.

If we truly discuss contemporary defense and military topics, we are bound to have disagreements; some experiential, some technical, and some on matters related to personnel _(training, care, and feeding)_. 

◈  EXAMPLE:​ I remember back in the day, when the dual compensation issues were discussed, and it was decided that careerist that were disabled BEFORE reaching 20 years _(injury caused them to be medical retention boarded out)_ would not get both DOD retired pay and their VA disability.  It was decided that they would have to forfeit one or the other.  But those that walked-out the door AFTER 20 years would get both.  Now that got heated.​​My point is, the critical topics on congressional, defense, and military discussions can get political.

Just My Thought,                        





Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Blenda

Branch: US Army, active duty

Dates of service: 1997-2001

Rank: E-4

Units: 702nd MSB 2nd ID, Camp Casey, South Korea; 626 FSB 101st ABN DIV, Ft. Campbell, Kentucky 

Other: 91B = Medic!!


----------



## sealybobo

Blenda said:


> Branch: US Army, active duty
> 
> Dates of service: 1997-2001
> 
> Rank: E-4
> 
> Units: 702nd MSB 2nd ID, Camp Casey, South Korea; 626 FSB 101st ABN DIV, Ft. Campbell, Kentucky
> 
> Other: 91B = Medic!!


Just curious did you vote for trump?


----------



## Blenda

sealybobo said:


> Blenda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Branch: US Army, active duty
> 
> Dates of service: 1997-2001
> 
> Rank: E-4
> 
> Units: 702nd MSB 2nd ID, Camp Casey, South Korea; 626 FSB 101st ABN DIV, Ft. Campbell, Kentucky
> 
> Other: 91B = Medic!!
> 
> 
> 
> Just curious did you vote for trump?
Click to expand...

Yes, but the Democrats running my state erased me from the voter rolls immediately after the election so I doubt my vote was counted.


----------



## Mushroom

sealybobo said:


> Blenda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Branch: US Army, active duty
> 
> Dates of service: 1997-2001
> 
> Rank: E-4
> 
> Units: 702nd MSB 2nd ID, Camp Casey, South Korea; 626 FSB 101st ABN DIV, Ft. Campbell, Kentucky
> 
> Other: 91B = Medic!!
> 
> 
> 
> Just curious did you vote for trump?
Click to expand...

This is a thread for us to identify ourselves.  How about leaving the BS politics out of it?  How anybody votes is really their own business, and nobody elses.


----------



## Amadeus

Branch: Army Signal Corps

Date/s: 1963-1966

Rank: SP5, E-5

Unit: 362nd Signal Company, Danang VN [Aug 1964-Aug 1965]. 

Other info: Also stationed at Ft Ord, CA [basic training], Ft Monmouth,  NJ [Microwave Radio Repair school], Dominican Republic, [6 months in 1966] Ft Lewis, WA


----------



## Rogue AI

Branch: US Army

Dates: '93-'98

Rank: E4

Units: C 1/82 FA 1st Cav, JTF160 GITMO, C 2AMC 2ID Camp Stanley ROK

MOS: 92A (Logistics)primary
           91F (Psychiatric Spc)secondary


----------



## RoccoR

RE: Military
SUBTOPIC:   Just a Welcome
⁜→ Rouge AI,  Amadeus, et al,

*BLUF*: Welcome to the Group.  We need a little Psychiatric help here.



Rogue AI said:


> Branch: US Army
> 
> Dates: '93-'98
> 
> Rank: E4
> 
> Units: C 1/82 FA 1st Cav, JTF160 GITMO, C 2AMC 2ID Camp Stanley ROK
> 
> MOS: 92A (Logistics)primary
> 91F (Psychiatric Spc)secondary


*(COMMENT)*

Thanks for joining us*!*




Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Rust_Cohle

Branch : U.S. Army

Rank : Spc

Dates : 04 - 06, MEB. Civilian Recruiter 06-07

Duty Station : Ft. Polk

Current Status : 100% T&P

MOS - 52c (never saw a heat or AC unit whole time I was in except once in FTX)
Secondary - 63b


----------



## RoccoR

Rainbow_Randolph said:


> Branch : U.S. Army
> 
> Rank : Spc
> 
> Dates : 04 - 06, MEB. Civilian Recruiter 06-07
> 
> Duty Station : Ft. Polk
> 
> Current Status : 100% T&P


*(COMMENT)*

Thanks for becoming a member.  




Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Rust_Cohle

RoccoR said:


> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Thanks for becoming a member.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R



Thanks for having me. My military career wasn't as long as I hoped. I let them operate on me which they said would be "routine" and instead left me cripple for 15 years. Thanks to the MISSION ACT I could finally go outside the VA and get it fixed that was 2019.


----------



## RoccoR

Rainbow_Randolph said:


> Thanks for having me. My military career wasn't as long as I hoped. I let them operate on me which they said would be "routine" and instead left me cripple for 15 years. Thanks to the MISSION ACT I could finally go outside the VA and get it fixed that was 2019.


*(COMMENT)*

I know what you mean.  I am at 70%, but not really.  I am not allowed to receive any more than what my Army Medical Retirement pay would amount to.  So every pay period, the Army sends me a bill for the overpayment the VA makes.  I had my Medical Board in 1988.   I thought the Army was doing me a favor by placing me on the Permanent Retired List, but it turns out, that is not so.  

Anyway, hope you are doing a little bit better every day.




Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Rust_Cohle

RoccoR said:


> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I know what you mean.  I am at 70%, but not really.  I am not allowed to receive any more than what my Army Medical Retirement pay would amount to.  So every pay period, the Army sends me a bill for the overpayment the VA makes.  I had my Medical Board in 1988.   I thought the Army was doing me a favor by placing me on the Permanent Retired List, but it turns out, that is not so.
> 
> Anyway, hope you are doing a little bit better every day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R


Is that 70% for one condition or two? 

If you have one at 70% you can file Total Disability to Individual Unemployability and get paid at 100% and the VA will treat you like a T&P 100%


----------



## RoccoR

Rainbow_Randolph said:


> Is that 70% for one condition or two?
> 
> If you have one at 70% you can file Total Disability to Individual Unemployability and get paid at 100% and the VA will treat you like a T&P 100%


*(COMMENT)*

Well, there are a couple little things included, but as you know, in the VA 10% + 10% does not equal 20%.  But the reason I don't get 100% is that:

VA Payment - Retired Pay = Debt to the Army

So, if (as an example just to make the numbers easy) the VA were to pay me $1000/mo but my Retired Pay would only amount to $600/mo then I have to pay the Army back $400.  

So in my case, no matter how much the VA would award me, the Army gets it.  I have to pay for my VA Disability.  The advantage is, my VA is tax-free.  

This is a sleight of hand that Congress pulled.




Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Rust_Cohle

RoccoR said:


> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Well, there are a couple little things included, but as you know, in the VA 10% + 10% does not equal 20%.  But the reason I don't get 100% is that:
> 
> VA Payment - Retired Pay = Debt to the Army
> 
> So, if (as an example just to make the numbers easy) the VA were to pay me $1000/mo but my Retired Pay would only amount to $600/mo then I have to pay the Army back $400.
> 
> So in my case, no matter how much the VA would award me, the Army gets it.  I have to pay for my VA Disability.  The advantage is, my VA is tax-free.
> 
> This is a sleight of hand that Congress pulled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R


Holy shit. I was wondering about that if DoD offsets VA pay. Thanks for letting me know


----------



## RetiredGySgt

That's not how it works elect to receive VA and no retirement. My retirement is 1300 my VA is 3000 I receive VA not retirement


----------



## RoccoR

Rainbow_Randolph said:


> Holy shit. I was wondering about that if DoD offsets VA pay. Thanks for letting me know


(COMMENT)

There is no offset pay if you served 20 years or more.   You get both your retired pay and VA Disability.

But if you are like me, Line-of-Duty disability at 16 years (E-7), there is a bill. 




Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## RetiredGySgt

Talk to DAV you are getting ripped off.


----------



## RetiredGySgt

RetiredGySgt said:


> Talk to DAV you are getting ripped off.


I served 16 years and was retired via disability. back in 95 got 100 percent VA in 2000.


----------



## Rust_Cohle

RoccoR said:


> (COMMENT)
> 
> There is no offset pay if you served 20 years or more.   You get both your retired pay and VA Disability.
> 
> But if you are like me, Line-of-Duty disability at 16 years (E-7), there is a bill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R


I would be like you, injured and MEB under 20. That means I got some phone calls to make today and things to stop moving forward. Thanks for the heads up SFC


----------



## Rust_Cohle

RetiredGySgt said:


> I served 16 years and was retired via disability. back in 95 got 100 percent VA in 2000.



And those don't offset? So you get DoD + VA pay?


----------



## RetiredGySgt

Rainbow_Randolph said:


> And those don't offset? So you get DoD + VA pay?


No I forfeit Retirement pay. I wasn't in when the two could be combined that is new and only applies to combat injuries.


----------



## Rust_Cohle

RetiredGySgt said:


> No I forfeit Retirement pay. I wasn't in when the two could be combined that is new and only applies to combat injuries.



Got ya. Yeah I got some calls to make today then. My injury was because Army doctors suck (malpractice/negligence) 

And thanks to Federal Tort, feres doctrine, you can't sue


----------



## Flash

Branch: US Army

Dates: Aug 1966-Mar 1970

Rank: Sgt E-5

Units:  17th ASA Field Station, Rothwestin Germany, Feb 1967-Oct 1967.  509th RRG RVN (various sub units at Davis Station, Dak To, Pleku, Chu Lai, Nha Trang) Nov 1967 - Mar 1970.


----------



## Hossfly

RetiredGySgt said:


> Talk to DAV you are getting ripped off.


Best solution is for VA patients here to make an appointment with the Patient Advocate. He will explain everything and will be a big help. And he is on your side.


----------



## WinterBorn

Hossfly said:


> Best solution is for VA patients here to make an appointment with the Patient Advocate. He will explain everything and will be a big help. And he is on your side.



The advocates make a huge difference!


----------



## Rust_Cohle

Hossfly said:


> Best solution is for VA patients here to make an appointment with the Patient Advocate. He will explain everything and will be a big help. And he is on your side.


After that see your county Veterans Service Office. They work for free and don't get a percentage of your back pay like "lawyers"


----------



## Admiral kroll

Mr. P said:


> I will again be posting ours Veteran thread on Nov. 11.
> 
> We have many new members since last year soif you are a Veteran, Active duty, Guard/Reserve and would like to be included on the USMB Veteran list
> Please PM me your rank, dates of service, branch and MOS (job).
> 
> *If anyone has any original writing they may want to contribute to the thread let me know so we can work out the details.*
> 
> PSIf you gave me information last year I still have it.
> 
> *Could a Mod give us a sticky, please?*
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Mr. P


Hello, An old Seabee USN ret. and presently hold a commission with the state of Texas


----------



## whoisit

Admiral kroll said:


> Hello, An old Seabee USN ret. and presently hold a commission with the state of Texas



Are you really an Admiral? I talked to a Commander once when my son was in the Navy. He just decided to pick up the phone that day. I told him to tell the captain not to give my son those Amtrax shots he had allergies,lol. He called the Captain of sons ship and they gave him hell. My son said they ragged him about being a mommas boy. 
  But he did really well ,made Sailer of the month then sailor of the year with his picture on the front of the ship.

I didn't rtealize who I was talking to of course at the time. My son said " how in the hell did you get in touch with a Commander!"lol. He was just bored and snswered the phone that day I guess.  

 Anchors away hope no more wars ever.


----------



## Ghost1776

This is totally sweet and loving, but really putting all your personal informaton not the safest brightest thing to be doing.  The dangers are endless but those born before the 60’s yall just don’t get it man. You have no idea how dangerous it is putting ur info out there just like that idiotic place called nextdoor……..Jesus anyone who uses that too .


----------



## Canon Shooter

Mr. P said:


> Please use this format
> 
> Branch:
> 
> Date/s:
> 
> Rank:
> 
> Unit:
> 
> Other info:
> 
> Thanks, P



US Navy
January 20, 1981 - January 31, 2001

STG1

In order:

RTC Orlando
FLEASWTRACENPAC (student)
USS Pigeon (ASR-21)
USS Chandler (DDG-996)
USS Ortolan (ASR-22)
Naval Base Charleston
USS Pluck (MSO-464)
USS Constant (MSO-427)
USS Guardian (MCM-5)
USS Adroit (MSO-509)
Fleet Training Center Pacific (staff)
Afloat Training Group Pacific (staff)
FLEASWTRACENPAC (student)
USS Princeton (CG-59)
FLEASWTRACENPAC (staff)

Interesting tidbit: USS Pigeon and USS Ortolan were the Navy's twin-hulled submarine rescue ships (which are all named after birds, by the way). I was the only non-diver to serve aboard both of them in the entire time they were both commissioned. This was due to the nature of the sonar system on board, which was specific to the mission of submarine rescue and salvage.

While stationed on Ortolan we accompanied the Atlantis II, out of Woods Hole, Massachusetts to the site of the wreck of the Titanic. We were also called upon to help with salvage efforts after the Challenger disaster...

As a mine warfare expert, I was on "sweeps" in the Persian Gulf during Desert Storm. That really, really sucked. I also taught mine warfare to Sonar Supervisor students and ASW Officers...


----------



## 9thIDdoc

Canon Shooter said:


> US Navy
> January 20, 1981 - January 31, 2001
> 
> STG1
> 
> In order:
> 
> RTC Orlando
> FLEASWTRACENPAC (student)
> USS Pigeon (ASR-21)
> USS Chandler (DDG-996)
> USS Ortolan (ASR-22)
> Naval Base Charleston
> USS Pluck (MSO-464)
> USS Constant (MSO-427)
> USS Guardian (MCM-5)
> USS Adroit (MSO-509)
> Fleet Training Center Pacific (staff)
> Afloat Training Group Pacific (staff)
> FLEASWTRACENPAC (student)
> USS Princeton (CG-59)
> FLEASWTRACENPAC (staff)
> 
> Interesting tidbit: USS Pigeon and USS Ortolan were the Navy's twin-hulled submarine rescue ships (which are all named after birds, by the way). I was the only non-diver to serve aboard both of them in the entire time they were both commissioned. This was due to the nature of the sonar system on board, which was specific to the mission of submarine rescue and salvage.
> 
> While stationed on Ortolan we accompanied the Atlantis II, out of Woods Hole, Massachusetts to the site of the wreck of the Titanic. We were also called upon to help with salvage efforts after the Challenger disaster...
> 
> As a mine warfare expert, I was on "sweeps" in the Persian Gulf during Desert Storm. That really, really sucked. I also taught mine warfare to Sonar Supervisor students and ASW Officers...


----------



## Obbop

Canon Shooter said:


> US Navy
> January 20, 1981 - January 31, 2001
> 
> STG1
> 
> In order:
> 
> RTC Orlando
> FLEASWTRACENPAC (student)
> USS Pigeon (ASR-21)
> USS Chandler (DDG-996)
> USS Ortolan (ASR-22)
> Naval Base Charleston
> USS Pluck (MSO-464)
> USS Constant (MSO-427)
> USS Guardian (MCM-5)
> USS Adroit (MSO-509)
> Fleet Training Center Pacific (staff)
> Afloat Training Group Pacific (staff)
> FLEASWTRACENPAC (student)
> USS Princeton (CG-59)
> FLEASWTRACENPAC (staff)
> 
> Interesting tidbit: USS Pigeon and USS Ortolan were the Navy's twin-hulled submarine rescue ships (which are all named after birds, by the way). I was the only non-diver to serve aboard both of them in the entire time they were both commissioned. This was due to the nature of the sonar system on board, which was specific to the mission of submarine rescue and salvage.
> 
> While stationed on Ortolan we accompanied the Atlantis II, out of Woods Hole, Massachusetts to the site of the wreck of the Titanic. We were also called upon to help with salvage efforts after the Challenger disaster...
> 
> As a mine warfare expert, I was on "sweeps" in the Persian Gulf during Desert Storm. That really, really sucked. I also taught mine warfare to Sonar Supervisor students and ASW Officers...



3rd Division Schofield DEG-3/FFG-3. Best sub hunters in all of WestPac.  Had this patch made in Olongapo. Wore on our work jackets. Best time was forcing the USSR Echo 2 sub to surface after 24+ hours of relentless pinging with an AN-SQS-26AXR sonar system. Last seen departing the area on the surface at high speed. It was 1975 and the Cold War was still on and the Rooskies tried to keep at least one launch platform within shooting distance of our carriers at all times. We were escorting the Midway in the Philippine Sea when we detected the boat.


----------



## protectionist

Ghost1776 said:


> This is totally sweet and loving, but really putting all your personal informaton not the safest brightest thing to be doing.  The dangers are endless but those born before the 60’s yall just don’t get it man. You have no idea how dangerous it is putting ur info out there just like that idiotic place called nextdoor……..Jesus anyone who uses that too .


Carry a gun.  Get a CCW permit. Shotgun for the house.

I'm on the 3rd floor (apartment).  Lots of alarms. Only one door entrance/exit.  Very thick bulletproof windows.  Molotov cocktail throwers get 00 Buckshot.

Keep track of my bank account every 3 days.


----------



## Canon Shooter

Obbop said:


> 3rd Division Schofield DEG-3/FFG-3. Best sub hunters in all of WestPac.  Had this patch made in Olongapo. Wore on our work jackets. Best time was forcing the USSR Echo 2 sub to surface after 24+ hours of relentless pinging with an AN-SQS-26AXR sonar system. Last seen departing the area on the surface at high speed. It was 1975 and the Cold War was still on and the Rooskies tried to keep at least one launch platform within shooting distance of our carriers at all times. We were escorting the Midway in the Philippine Sea when we detected the boat.



An SQS-26AX??

Man, that's old school.

We had the SQS-53B on the Chandler, and the Princeton had the SQS-89 suite...


----------



## Golfing Gator

USMC  1998-2009.

Permanent duty stations...

Boot Camp at Parris Island
NAS Meridian for MOS school
MCB Camp Hansen, Okinawa
MCAS Futenma, Okinawa
MCAS Beaufort
AFB Kadena, Okinawa
MCB Camp Butler, Okinawa
MCAS Yuma
Recruiting Station St Louis
MCAS New River
Retired as an E7/GySgt.


----------



## Obbop

Canon Shooter said:


> An SQS-26AX??
> 
> Man, that's old school.
> 
> We had the SQS-53B on the Chandler, and the Princeton had the SQS-89 suite...



Boomer power!!! Raw brutal power to compensate for the lack of refinement assuredly present with the equipment used nowadays.  We were underway escorting the Hancock with the admiral aboard that carrier when we requested the bridge to perform the basic system test to ensure that active pinging was functional. The junior officer gave the go-ahead, the fool, and we aimed our sonar beam directly at the carrier around 6-nautical miles away and using every ounce of power we could muster let her rip!!!

PING!!!!! PING!!!!! PING!!!!!  We got off around 12 pings when the bridge shouted down "TURN THAT DAMN THING OFF!!!!!!  We learned later that the admiral was wakened by our obnoxious noise and sent the word over to shut it down. He wasn't happy but, technically, no rules were broken so we had our fun but as long as I was on that old tub we never tried that again.

Oh, I should mention that it was 0100-hours, 1AM to the landlubbers. We also received grumbles from many aboard not really thanking us for waking them up but when they heard what and why we did what we did the reception became much more friendly.


----------



## Canon Shooter

Obbop said:


> Boomer power!!! Raw brutal power to compensate for the lack of refinement assuredly present with the equipment used nowadays.  We were underway escorting the Hancock with the admiral aboard that carrier when we requested the bridge to perform the basic system test to ensure that active pinging was functional. The junior officer gave the go-ahead, the fool, and we aimed our sonar beam directly at the carrier around 6-nautical miles away and using every ounce of power we could muster let her rip!!!
> 
> PING!!!!! PING!!!!! PING!!!!!  We got off around 12 pings when the bridge shouted down "TURN THAT DAMN THING OFF!!!!!!  We learned later that the admiral was wakened by our obnoxious noise and sent the word over to shut it down. He wasn't happy but, technically, no rules were broken so we had our fun but as long as I was on that old tub we never tried that again.
> 
> Oh, I should mention that it was 0100-hours, 1AM to the landlubbers. We also received grumbles from many aboard not really thanking us for waking them up but when they heard what and why we did what we did the reception became much more friendly.



When I was on Chandler we had the AN/SQS-53B. When we had to do active tests we'd aim that bitch towards the screws and start pounding away.

The snipes fuckin' hated us...


----------

